# Apr 4, 2022 Monday Night Rhodes after CodyMania Discussion Thread: Veer and Ezekiel came!



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Have Cody open the show and have him declare for Roman's gold ASAP. If not, I don't know what else he can do honestly. Cody's options in WWE feel limited as it stands right now. He already beat the top heel not named Roman last night in clean fashion, Lashley is a babyface who will probably be jobbing to Omos tonight, AJ just turned babyface, and Priest is not a good first feud. The Orton feud will have to wait until Orton turns heel. Its either main event gold or continue the Rollins feud. I guess they could stretch it, but there isn't much you can do when Rollins already lost clean. One thing I can say is I'm definitely interested!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw just got even better with Cody Rhodes being a new addition to that roster!

I'm only worried with what happens with the world championship picture after tonight since we desperately need someone different as Raw's world champion.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

That long contract that Cody signed probably included a guaranteed world-title reign, as that's the thing he clearly wants most (other than perhaps the love of the crowd...heh). Doubt he'll go over Roman or Brock (unless one of those guys costs the other, with Cody picking up the scraps), but I suspect he'll be strapped up some time in 2022.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Cody's return is one of those things in pro wrestling that I wish I could be as excited about as other people. Like don't get me wrong, I like Cody well enough and the match with Rollins was amazing. But I've only really recently been trying to stick properly with AEW and the big drama of his return is that WWE got back one of the founders of AEW... but if WWE aren't even going to mention AEW on their programming which they're obviously not given how they described his time away while calling the match, then it feels like a bit of damp squib in terms of the on-screen product presentation of Rhodes.

So unless they pull some big angle with him out of the bag on RAW to give him a big solid direction immediately, I just worry it's not going to do anything for me and I'll continue to devote more of my attention to the shit nobody else ever seems to care about.

For example: I really wanna see what goes down with the Miz on RAW. Like are they gonna have Logan Paul on RAW? Is that going to turn into a singles feud now? Is the Miz turning face for it? Or are they going to try and get Logan Paul over as a face?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A bit early yeah.

Cody being on Raw should have been a given though.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

One of Bayley, Asuka or Lacey Evans turns up tomorrow surely


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oracle said:


> One of Bayley, Asuka or Lacey Evans turns up tomorrow surely


Yea, I think Asuka and Lacey Evans will return tomorrow night on Raw.

I feel like Bayley will return on Smackdown since she's technically still part of that roster.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

Bianca should declare an open challenge for the belt and lose it to Asuka.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I think Asuka and Lacey Evans will return tomorrow night on Raw.
> 
> I feel like Bayley will return on Smackdown since she's technically still part of that roster.


Bayley is a free agent

She wasn't drafted


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Raw will be hype tonight, believe that!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Are we forgetting someone?


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Veer Mahaan
Edge building a new faction
Cody on the show

Most hyped Raw in years


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if they do Rhodes vs. Rollins at WM Backlash. Rollins wanting a rematch because he didn't know who his opponent was before hand.

For sure is an interesting RAW to watch tonight. Plus the fact of potential returning wrestlers now that WrestleMania is over. I don't expect Lacey Evans tonight but HOPEFULLY she is close to returning.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#WereHere4Veer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Raw. Hopefully they hold off on Roman's "celebration" until Smackdown so he doesn't hurt the quality of this show.

Looking forward to hearing Edge if he's there (I assume he is), Cody, and seeing what/if they do anything as far as a new top title for Raw. Fingers crossed they bring back the World Title/the big gold belt. It's been nearly 8 years since we've seen it, and if the plan is for Edge to get a run with it then it works doubly well. He should've won the Universal Title last year, but honestly if he brings back the World Title then I think that's even better. It's the title he never lost. Plus if they really want to play up him being a delusional heel, he could just award himself the title and say he's been champ for 11 years since he never lost the belt 
(Which of course would be baloney, but has some level of truth to it in that he never lost it and thus some instant credibility).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Looking forward to Raw. Hopefully they hold off on Roman's "celebration" until Smackdown so he doesn't hurt the quality of this show.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing Edge if he's there (I assume he is), Cody, and seeing what/if they do anything as far as a new top title for Raw. *Fingers crossed they bring back the World Title/the big gold belt. It's been nearly 8 years since we've seen it, and if the plan is for Edge to get a run with it then it works doubly well. He should've won the Universal Title last year, but honestly if he brings back the World Title then I think that's even better. It's the title he never lost. Plus if they really want to play up him being a delusional heel, he could just award himself the title and say he's been champ for 11 years since he never lost the belt
> (Which of course would be baloney, but has some level of truth to it in that he never lost it and thus some instant credibility).*


Jesus Christ, that’s the best idea that I’ve heard for the world championship on Raw for AT LEAST in the last several months 😂


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

We all know what the people _really_ want to see...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's the week after WrestleMania, you know what that means. #BudgetCuts


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Will be interested to see where they go with this Edge faction. RAW after WrestleMania has lost some of its lustre in recent years, but I’ll still be steering clear of any spoilers for tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is going to be the 1st time in 3 years that we'll have a live crowd for a post-Wrestlemania episode of Raw.

In 2020, we had an empty arena for that Raw episode due to the peak of the pandemic.

In 2021, we were immediately back in the ThunderDome for that Raw episode after Wrestlemania weekend ended.

That Raw episode in 2019 (with a live crowd) was the one where they heavily teased Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston for BOTH of their respective world titles, and where Sami Zayn finally made his return after being out from a serious injury for several months.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should bring back Bayley Dos Straps! Have Bayley beat both Belanka and Charlotte both in one week! Kind of like how Becky squashed Belanka when she returned, except better because its two in one week! 

The womens division needs a Rolemodel to carry it, putting belts on a jobber and a entitled daughter of Dick Flair doesnt draw dick like a Rolemodel does.

Bayley is coming back to two champions that are both inferior opponents, so WWE needs to do whats best for buisiness and get Bayley back on top where she belongs.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Tuning in for them


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bringing back the Dos Straps is great and the best thing they totally could do! But maybe lets adjust a bit since Asuka is coming back too.

Asuka should beat Belanka for RAW belt and Bayley should beat Charlotte for the Smackdown belt.

Currently the titles are held by pissbreaks, thats why we need Asuka and Bayley to take the titles when they come back.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Belanka Belair is just as God awful as Thunder Rosa in terms of being just a pissbreak, nobody cares to see these jobbers!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Pat Buck just quit the company


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> This is going to be the 1st time in 3 years that we'll have a live crowd for a post-Wrestlemania episode of Raw.
> 
> In 2020, we had an empty arena for that Raw episode due to the peak of the pandemic.
> 
> ...


That's actually crazy, hopefully they do a crazy show


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511056582729158657


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Can't wait to watch the Cody highlights on youtube.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

sara sad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511056582729158657


I'm kind of wondering if she'll have to wear an accessorized eye-patch tonight, given how rough her eye looked in that photo yesterday.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

A great WM in the books, they need to have a good follow up show tonight to capitalize on the momentum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thankfully, the likes of Cody Rhodes, Edge, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Becky Lynch (if she appears), Kevin Owens, RKBro, Dolph Ziggler (who's STILL the NXT Champion in case he's there), Robert Roode (if he appears), Tommaso Ciampa (if he appears), and Alpha Academy are worth tuning in for tonight.

There's also the potential returns of Asuka and Lacey Evans that'll add to the hype too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Who is taking bets on if there’ll be a moment Cody’s voice cracks and he has to hold back tears during his promo

Odds are 3-1


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ThirdMan said:


> I'm kind of wondering if she'll have to wear an accessorized eye-patch tonight, given how rough her eye looked in that photo yesterday.


Bianca is very crafty, she makes almost all of her gear so i won't be surprised if she made a rhinestoned eye-patch already.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Thankfully, the likes of Cody Rhodes, Edge, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Becky Lynch (if she appears), Kevin Owens, RKBro, Dolph Ziggler (who's STILL the NXT Champion in case he's there), Robert Roode (if he appears), Tommaso Ciampa (if he appears), and Alpha Academy are worth tuning in for tonight.
> 
> There's also the potential returns of Asuka and Lacey Evans that'll add to the hype too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SCREW BELANKA!










It's time to bring back the Rolemodel!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who is taking bets on if there’ll be a moment Cody’s voice cracks and he has to hold back tears during his promo
> 
> Odds are 3-1


Then he'll remove his neck tattoo, by showing everyone that it was actually just a giant sticker.

Not gonna lie, I couldn't stop _staring_ at that thing during his excellent match with Seth. Heh.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We want Lacey!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

sara sad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511056582729158657


Bayley coming out to beat that jobber up would be awesome!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511075705324552196
Cody Solves R.......


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511075705324552196
> Cody Solves R.......


Cody solves R....... 

R is for Righty saying Fuck Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I do wonder what all this hype around Cody Rhodes must be like for a casual fan who only watches WWE and has no idea about anything going on outside of it. Like for them they last saw this guy 6 years ago as Stardust and now everyone's jizzing themselves inside-out about him turning up again with a new gimmick.

It must be fucking surreal and hilarious.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley coming out to beat that jobber up would be awesome!


I don't mind Bayley returning

Bianca still needs to beat her in that I Quit match that never happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I never thought I'd be happy to see this man after the mess he pulled in AEW, but this hits different. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511075705324552196*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No, really…








and his stupid tattoo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So happy Cody is gonna be on RAW going forward. Definitely the show to watch in WWE these days!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if we'll hear AEW chants during Cody's promo?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

sara sad said:


> I don't mind Bayley returning
> 
> Bianca still needs to beat her in that I Quit match that never happened.


Bayley was just about to beat Belanka in a I Quit match before going on hiatus, and that is exactly what we need to do now! 

Belanka was handed way too much before that hiatus, its time for Bayley to bury that worthless jobber and take the title! 

Becky vs Bayley would be pretty good for Summerslam, get rid of the worthless jobbers and build for good stuff like that!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I wonder if we'll hear AEW chants during Cody's promo?


Stupid sheep will be chanting "A E DUB! A E DUB!🤪" 😂


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511072031923658762 king shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to Becky's Multiverse of Madness tonight...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to Becky's Multiverse of Madness tonight...


I so need that attire for 2k19 and 2k22! 🔥


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I so need that attire for 2k19 and 2k22! 🔥


Such an amazing look.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Becky does have her rematch clause, and can easily take the belt back. 

Especially if this show wasnt written by a idiotic out of touch old fart that looked stupid getting stunned by Stone Cuck Steve Austin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


>


They did, indeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510854559555637249


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They did, indeed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510854559555637249


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns will be on RAW...










*Undisputed WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns to make an address on Raw in the wake of WrestleMania*

Last night, in the culmination of a stupendous two-night WrestleMania, Universal Champion Roman Reigns emerged triumphant over WWE Champion Brock Lesnar in The Biggest WrestleMania Match of All Time to become the Undisputed WWE Universal Champion.

In the wake of his epic victory, The Head of the Table will emerge on Raw as the conquering hero to address the WWE Universe.

...

Really looking forward to this and Becky as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they should have swtiched the matches of Night 1 and Night 2 around so that way they could've sent the fans home happy. After Night 1, the fans were happy and everyone was praising the show. After last night, the exact opposite happened. People shit on Night 2 something fierce and the last match, as well and now there is a bad taste in everyone's mouth.

Hopefully, between Cody, Becky, and Seth now as the faces of RAW, they get off to a good start tonight. It really is the show to watch in WWE now. It's loaded going forward when you think about it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well fuck... maybe he'll go out first and I can just skip the first 20 minutes.

(Or last and I can go to bed early).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I could see Becky interrupting Bianca, and then Bayley coming out to challenge Bianca. Then we get a storyline involving all three of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well fuck... maybe he'll go out first and I can just skip the first 20 minutes.


It's like old times. He's been getting shit on something fierce since last night. Horrible match and everything about it just stinks again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> It's like old times. He's been getting shit on something fierce since last night. Horrible match and everything about it just stinks again.


Yeah. I was thinking they'd maybe wait until Smackdown so that could get the "Roman boost' but it seems Vince doesn't even think he'd provide anything in that regard. Instead, he's putting him on Raw which will already be getting a bigger number without him, given the hype Austin probably generated, plus Cody's return.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Here for Meek Mahaan's son, Veer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WRONG THREAD.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The look of a man who has just discovered his Raw booking


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510819582180790274


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510838452610383879


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns will be on RAW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hereby relinquish my two belts and let King Ziggler carry the brand from now on, acknowledge him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I am pumped for tonight! Only sad part is, after tonight, WM weekend is over and it's back to the same old, same old. At least RAW should be good going forward with Cody on the show, and perhaps others.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So anyone from Bayley, Asuka, Lacey or Bliss to show up?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I am pumped for tonight! Only sad part is, after tonight, WM weekend is over and it's back to the same old, same old. At least RAW should be good going forward with Cody on the show, and perhaps others.


Mania crowd are usually good for the Raw after, so the show may get hijacked lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So anyone from Bayley, Asuka, Lacey or Bliss to show up?


Isnt Bliss getting married in a few days i dont think shes gonna be on the show for a while yet


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Isnt Bliss getting married in a few days i dont think shes gonna be on the show for a while yet


Don't really follow their personal lives, so I guess that rules her out. Hope Asuka shows up though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510838452610383879


I was very impressed with Becky's performance on Saturday -- from the look, the scowl, the selling, and the match itself.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I was very impressed with Becky's performance on Saturday -- from the look, the scowl, the selling, and the match itself.


Her best match since her return.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Roman apparently relinquishing the belts due to injury tonight.

Won't be able to watch live this morning because I have a date but will absolutely watch when I get back. Gonna have to stay off the internet to not get spoiled.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Roman apparently relinquishing the belts due to injury tonight.
> 
> Won't be able to watch live this morning because I have a date but will absolutely watch when I get back. Gonna have to stay off the internet to not get spoiled.


I think you're right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511083805087608832








😭😭😭*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> View attachment 119851


That's okay. I still like you


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Didn’t really see anyone shit on night 2, night 1 was just better. Also Reigns himself is not getting shit on. It was the match itself. Reigns is getting a lot of praise for the work he has been doing this last year. Best work of his career


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Didn’t really see anyone shit on night 2, night 1 was just better.


Tons of people did. Cope.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well fuck... maybe he'll go out first and I can just skip the first 20 minutes.
> 
> (Or last and I can go to bed early).


That clown better not take up more than 10 minutes of TV time tonight.

Anyway, he'll be muted anyway so I don't have to hear his monotonous voice


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511079843395428358


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> Tons of people did. Cope.


People on this site is not a ton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> People on this site is not a ton.


Wasn't just this site, though. Night 2 sucked a dick for the most part.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> I hereby relinquish my two belts and let King Ziggler carry the brand from now on, acknowledge him.


Dolph Ziggler becoming a triple world champion tonight confirmed!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Didn’t really see anyone shit on night 2, night 1 was just better.


Night 2 was pretty boring outside of a couple things, none of which included Reigns.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So anyone from Bayley, Asuka, Lacey or Bliss to show up?


Alexa Bliss won't appear.

Bayley is technically still on Smackdown.

I bet we're getting 2 of Asuka and Lacey Evans tonight


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Showstopper said:


> Wasn't just this site, though. Night 2 sucked a dick for the most part.


Na. The IWC is a vocal minority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that's it, then. We're all convinced now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another Rhea Ripley wardrobe malfunction is on the card tonight!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511100655557128200
@Lumpy McRighteous Apologize!!!*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns will be on RAW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman Reigns is like Jigglypuff, when he starts talking on the mic the crowd starts snoozing 😂


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Alexa Bliss won't appear.
> 
> Bayley is technically still on Smackdown.
> 
> I bet we're getting 2 of Asuka and Lacey Evans tonight


the way they have treated Alexa I would not be shocked if she is in the next cuts they do and if that happens hopefully Tony picks Alexa up cause she would be a steal for them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> the way they have treated Alexa I would not be shocked if she is in the next cuts they do and if that happens hopefully Tony picks Alexa up cause she would be a steal for them.


Those next cuts might surprise us with big names we thought would never be there, we will have to see! 

If Lacey was coming back we would of surely heard something, I actually doubt she is back due to just not hearing anything about her. 

We could potentially see Alexa or Bayley back but it's probably Asuka just to cater to the smarks though 💀


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511083805087608832
> 
> ...


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Those next cuts might surprise us with big names we thought would never be there, we will have to see!
> 
> If Lacey was coming back we would of surely heard something, I actually doubt she is back due to just not hearing anything about her.
> 
> We could potentially see Alexa or Bayley back but it's probably Asuka just to cater to the smarks though 💀


true and Lacey might not want to come back she might like being a mom at home.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Dolph Ziggler becoming a triple world champion tonight confirmed!!


That may be the one thing that causes me to stop watching AEW and just watch WWE full time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> true and Lacey might not want to come back she might like being a mom at home.


Yeah that and WWE might not be high on her due to her last flop of a storyline, in which was a complete waste of Peyton Royce btw.

Alexa Bliss seems like she would fit well in with The Bunny and Penelope, and that would make a pretty cool stable if Tony ended up picking her up. 

Alexa Bliss would also be a shocking release because she one of those big names we never would think it could happen to.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ripley and Ciampa set to join Edge's stable.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ripley and Ciampa set to join Edge's stable.


that be fucking great


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ripley and Ciampa set to join Edge's stable.


so is Ripley going to turn on Liv tonight?

I love this through Edge new stable is legit i'm excited for this storyline.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> so is Ripley going to turn on Liv tonight?
> 
> I love this through Edge new stable is legit i'm excited for this storyline.


Quite possibly, they could always have Morgan join too.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8
Hello, i want to ask, is Brock's contract expired as of late night ?? Since this almost always happens every single wrestlemania for him... 
If he's officially gone now again...then i have no desire anymore to watch anything WWE related anymore ....unless brock comes back.  Please let me know ASAP. "not" stupid meltzer.. actual real confirmations


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Quite possibly, they could always have Morgan join too.


Might as well have them both join. Would be interesting to see them in that role.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

First time Raw has had some real buzz in awhile, gotta capitalize here


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511031072531881993


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Any chance Austin could be there tonight?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raw plans/spoiler



Spoiler



Fightful has exclusively reported much of what we will see tonight on Raw, in addition to all the matches and segments that WWE has already announced throughout the week:

Roman Reigns opens the show
edge promo
Kevin Owens Promo
NXT Championship: Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. bron breakker
Bobby Lashley promo with MVP
Women's Tag Team Championship: Sasha Banks & Naomi (c) vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan
RK-Bro & Finn Balor vs. The Usos & Austin Theory
Cody Rhodes would close the show
Card positions may change throughout the night. Word in the arena is that Cody is opening the show.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright lets see what this RAW has in store for us tonight.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Cant get over how great this WM was.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>











Da hell?!? Please I’m begging no Brandi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Bron goes over after all


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go

predictions, fiend, paige, lo, bron and bayley shows up


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’M FUCKING READY FOR VEER 

#india


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Cody stealing the weekend. Hell yeah.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Da hell?!? Please I’m begging no Brandi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Remember when they would only have stills of PPV clips during TV shows lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511132260652752901




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn they basically showing the full wrestlemania with this recap lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They better do my boy, Tommaso Ciampa, right later tonight (if he shows up)!


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

So fucking good


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are people getting these spoilers lately?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a horrible match.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Cody opening the show!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cody chants before the show starts, and they're starting off the strongest they can. Hell yeah.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ADRENALINE IN MY FUCKING SOUL!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CODY!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody opening the show. Great choice.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know by any chance about my question i asked above ??


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

IT HAPPENED! Cody came to RAW before Veer!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> How are people getting these spoilers lately?


Sean is a journalist so he gets the internal rundown sheet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Crowd goes mid lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m sick of Brock Lesnar Dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

AEW marks still fuming Cody is in WWE.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is so surreal.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cody is much more of a badass in WWE lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> IT HAPPENED! Cody came to RAW before Veer!!!


Of course. Veer is the main man.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Cody is the new FOTC (and what a handsome face that is...)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW marks still fuming Cody is in WWE.


he'll be wwe champion soon


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW marks still fuming Cody is in WWE.


The seething from some of them is fantastic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems like there was a timing issue with the fireworks there.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Crowd better wake up


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Has VEER won all the titles yet?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HIS HEAD LMAO


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody making the “they like me! They really like me!” face is great


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Of course. Veer is the main man. 🇮🇳


Still, when "Veer is Coming to RAW" vignettes began, Cody was in AEW finishing up his feud with Andrade, he'd go on to win his third TNT Championship, then he leaves and comes back to WWE before Veer shows up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody to start off Raw. Still feels surreal!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Former Cody haters all gonna mark out right now.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally a WWE talent who feels like an actual star ffs


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I was guessing Reigns would open the show


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

How long before he starts crying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Lets see how scripted he is.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

I dare you to turn heel right now Cody.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Former Cody haters all gonna mark out right now.


Well duh he's big time now and will be used right


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW marks still fuming Cody is in WWE.


I'm not a brand mark but I am an AEW fan and I feel like the thought process among fans of AEW is "Oh thank fuck he's not going to waste time on Dynamite with his ego, he's safely on RAW that it's hard to make worse"


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Cody is so over !


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"the star that left them in the dust LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I love Cody


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Cody don't go ultra cringe now man, I was just getting into this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW: 3,000 people booing
WWE: 75,500 people chanting

Yeah, Cody totally made the wrong decision. *


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel Cody is just a heel against AEW lol


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Cody and Keith Lee have the same writer


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Cody don't go ultra cringe now man, I was just getting into this


It wouldn’t be a Cody promo if there was no cringe


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm not a brand mark but I am an AEW fan and I feel like the thought process among fans of AEW is "Oh thank fuck he's not going to waste time on Dynamite with his ego, he's safely on RAW that it's hard to make worse"


This, I'm much more interested to see what Cody does in WWE than I was on Dynamite, he's been stinking up the joint ever since he decided to remove himself from title contention.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I feel Cody is just a heel against AEW lol


Well he was boo'ed there every week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Annnnnd he’s crying again.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

LOL at Codys voice cracking


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Why does he cry every promo


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

They booed Hogan LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> How long before he starts crying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DrEagles said:


> Why does he cry every promo


Hes a very emotional dude almost over the top emotional


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *AEW: 3,000 people booing
> WWE: 75,500 people chanting
> 
> Yeah, Cody totally made the wrong decision. *


PiPeD In CrOwD ChAnTs PaL!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big pop for Shawn.  Cody mentioning Shawn. I'm fully-aboard the CODY EXPRESS. CHOO-CHOO!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he loves his father


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Jesus is this awful.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> Why does he cry every promo


He's talking about his dead father? do you want him to laugh?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Dusty was a legend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Well he was boo'ed there every week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking Cody 😂😂😂


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Crowd booing the Hogan mention


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cody's an emotional guy..


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Adapting said:


> He's talking about his dead father? do you want him to laugh?


If it was just this once then fine, but he has cried his last few promos. Calm down shill


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511134793370640386


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the most Cody Rhodes promo in history


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is he gonna cry for the full first hour?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

This is like a 9th grader who tries way too hard in English class


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Crowd booing Hogan, FUCK Y’ALL


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I really cant take the crying


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

This is one of the best promos in WWE history. I'm getting emotional guys. You can tell this is REAL, right to his HEART.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> If it was just this once then fine, but he has cried his last few promos. Calm down shill


Nobody is forcing you to watch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're letting him get emotional, guess he got some promo freedom.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the gold eagle belt is coming back???????


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wtf is this shit


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I see a Rhodes heel turn coming soon


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GET THAT BELT, CODY RHODES!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> This is one of the best promos in WWE history. I'm getting emotional guys. You can tell this is REAL, right to his HEART.


He's done this to death if you have seen his previous stuff.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oracle said:


> He's done this to death if you have seen his previous stuff.


Oh *hell yeah.

Let's use AEW Continuity as WWE Canon!*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can Austin come out and stun his crying ass?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmmm not sure if he will be right in the title picture straight away. Lashley never technically lost, so he could be first.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People in this thread really giving Cody shit about being emotional about his own damn father the fuck is wrong with some of you? Lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

By the way to anyone who doesn't watch AEW and wonders what Cody was like there? Like this, long drawn out promos in the same style and all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where does Seth get his suits?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Seth no selling his loss from WM.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This is every promo that he ever cut in AEW.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

He's comes purple rain lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Seth please bring the fucking fire and bring up how he left to the little leagues lmao


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Cody's there 3 days and already we're gonna setup his first rematch, aren't we?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll give Cody this, it is impossible to not give a shit when he's on TV. It's either good, or it's the cringiest shit on earth


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Didn't watch too much AEW. Did Cody cry a lot during promos? Most of you are saying this is normal.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Complain all you want.

This feud is going to slap.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Are people seriously complaining about the emotion? These emotional promos are the best thing is Wrestling!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody turned Seth into walking bottle of Pepto.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

According to the Cody Haters, we have to put a "Previously... in AEW" intro before Cody appears to remind the kids who don't watch AEW... what his promo style is like.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The pink pants is kinda fire


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PHX said:


> People in this thread really giving Cody shit about being emotional about his own damn father the fuck is wrong with some of you? Lol


I'm also seeing the AEW fans get unnecessarily roasted on too during this emotional speech.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

kariverson said:


> Are people seriously complaining about the emotion? These emotional promos are the best thing is Wrestling!


Real emotion is ok. Fake emotion while reciting a memorized speech fucking sucks.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Seth tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Adapting said:


> Nobody is forcing you to watch.


I’m allowed to critique if I want. Try to think for your own for a change it’ll do you wonders


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

There's your Rumble winner next year.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Rematchamania runnin wild


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

As a AEW fan. Cody made the right decision. Especially with his stupid can’t compete for the AEW title. He was destined to be upper mid card for AEW. In WWE they desperately need top stars. Cody is one of those! I shall start watching RAW until The American Nightmare wins the WWE championship!


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

The crowd sucks btw, not the usual epic after Mania Raw crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Seth wear all Becky’s clothes?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Complain all you want.
> 
> This feud is going to slap.


Oh yeah....Rollins def up to something lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well that was a thing.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Didn't watch too much AEW. Did Cody cry a lot during promos? Most of you are saying this is normal.


Yeah that's something he did fairly often, this time at least is a bit more fair since he was talking about his late father, but he's cried in so many promos that didn't involve Dusty.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Huge pop when the Reigns graphic was shown


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Seth turn?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> I’m allowed to critique if I want. Try to think for your own for a change it’ll do you wonders


That isn't critique. Sounds like you're crying just as much as Cody in the promo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD!!!

Seth Rollins just SHOOK HANDS with Cody Rhodes!

Do I have to change my avatar now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PHX said:


> People in this thread really giving Cody shit about being emotional about his own damn father the fuck is wrong with some of you? Lol


I like over the top emotional promo and match fuckery Cody. 

But he's so emotional and does so match fuckery, I can see it having diminishing returns for some folk.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> Real emotion is ok. Fake emotion while reciting a memorized speech fucking sucks.


 If that was fake he needs to stop wrestling and start acting full time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great opening promo by Cody. They made the right decision by opening up with him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> Seth Rollins just SHOOK HANDS with Cody Rhodes!
> 
> Do I have to change my avatar now?


Nope, still rate AJ better.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Im down for a Seth face turn.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So I guess Joker has found his Bruce Wayne or at least a rich guy who wants to live up to his father lol


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Adapting said:


> That isn't critique. Sounds like you're crying just as much as Cody in the promo.


Jesus Christ lol seek help


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember when I could take Seth seriously....


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DrEagles said:


> Jesus Christ lol seek help


I'll follow your lead.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't watched RAW in so long, the titantron being one big ass LED screen is throwing me off.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Did Rollins just turn babyface?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Does Seth wear all Becky’s clothes?


Seth is strong independent woman who buys his own clothes thank you very much


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

troyag93 said:


> Didn't watch too much AEW. Did Cody cry a lot during promos? Most of you are saying this is normal.


Yes, this was how all his promos were. He always told his life story and got all emotional.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> Seth Rollins just SHOOK HANDS with Cody Rhodes!
> 
> Do I have to change my avatar now?


Collage of both.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Fantastic opener followed by this garbage


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Sexy ass Sasha Banks! 😍


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Cant wait for WM in LA


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

VanillaRice10 said:


> As a AEW fan. Cody made the right decision. Especially with his stupid can’t compete for the AEW title. He was destined to be upper mid card for AEW. In WWE they desperately need top stars. Cody is one of those! I shall start watching RAW until The American Nightmare wins the WWE championship!


I think that might be partly why he left. He made that stipulation banning him from competing for the AEW title and later regretted it. He wanted to focus in being an executive but probably realized it's not what he really wanted to do.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> This is like a 9th grader who tries way too hard in English class


yeah like keith lee


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW fans were annoyed with Cody after just a few months. It’s gonna be the same thing in WWE. He’s gonna have these super cringe promos every week and crowds will start to either be completely bored with him or they will turn on him.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Don't be sad DC. Last I saw Seth he was turning heel on Owens in an ambulance or something like that. How can you take a joke seriously?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Pwinsider just reported this man is backstage at raw 



Spoiler



The Undertaker




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*IT'S BOSS (and Glow) TIME!!!







*


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wrestlemania 39 is two nights again. Great News. Past weekend was 8 hours. I can't do that for 1 night


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I like over the top emotional promo and match fuckery Cody.
> 
> But he's so emotional and does so match fuckery, I can see it having diminishing returns for some folk.


That's a good take on it, I'm not going to fault him for crying about Dusty, but even aside from that being a good promo in a bubble, a lot of AEW fans (and to a degree myself included in this) couldn't help but think "Oh, another long Cody crying promo... haven't seen that before or anything..."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Generic suggestion, but Rhea needs to turn on Liv tonight.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> AEW fans were annoyed with Cody after just a few months. It’s gonna be the same thing in WWE. He’s gonna have these super cringe promos every week and crowds will start to either be completely bored with him or they will turn on him.


I can see the shine wearing off real fast its literally like a copy and paste version of everything he did in AEW so far


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

I think Cody did good


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pwinsider just reported this man is backstage at raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably won't do anything, as he was out both nights. Unless they have Edge's faction attack him, as a passing the torch thing.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pwinsider just reported this man is backstage at raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, he's coming out again for the 3rd night. If we get Taker again, can we get SCSA since Raw is still in Texas


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Seth - Cody feud is going to be fucking bonkers. They have so much material to work with, Cody being Dusty's son and Seth being his best "pupil" from NXT. He can heel it up by saying Cody couldn't make his father proud and ran off to the indies while he actually made it big in WWE.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Now that’s kinda Cody Promo that gets the job done ✔

not that one leading up to the ladder match w Sammy


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> AEW fans were annoyed with Cody after just a few months. It’s gonna be the same thing in WWE. *He’s gonna have these super cringe promos every week and crowds will start to either be completely bored with him* or they will turn on him.


Same thing with Nikki ASH


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

My god, that promo felt so scripted. And I don't think that was WWE scripting it. 
Btw, Seth wore heels to appear taller than Cody? Well, he knows Vince...


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Natsuke said:


> I haven't watched RAW in so long, the titantron being one big ass LED screen is throwing me off.


I miss the old school AE trons! It was the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> The Seth - Cody feud is going to be fucking bonkers. They have so much material to work with, Cody being Dusty's son and Seth being his best "pupil" from NXT. He can heel it up by saying Cody couldn't make his father proud and ran off to the indies while he actually made it big in WWE.


Yep. It has a ton of potential and you got two of the best doing it today going at it and two of the most over.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

2 to 1 odds on Cody jobbing to Veer and Titus O'Neil on Main event within 6 months.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Probably won't do anything, as he was out both nights. Unless they have Edge's faction attack him, as a passing the torch thing.


You know, that's not a bad idea. Would get that new faction a ton of heat right off the bat.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think that might be partly why he left. He made that stipulation banning him from competing for the AEW title and later regretted it. He wanted to focus in being an executive but probably realized it's not what he really wanted to do.


I always figured he would find a way out of it after year one. Yet he didn’t which surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rhea looking mighty fine tonight


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oracle said:


> I can see the shine wearing off real fast its literally like a copy and paste version of everything he did in AEW so far


Exactly. It won’t be long, everyone is gonna be annoyed. I actually think it was a mistake to give him a 15 min promo right off the start. Should have kept things short, maybe just a quick match followed by a few words.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> That's a good take on it, I'm not going to fault him for crying about Dusty, but even aside from that being a good promo in a bubble, a lot of AEW fans (and to a degree myself included in this) couldn't help but think "Oh, another long Cody crying promo... haven't seen that before or anything..."


It's just a natural response to something unless you're super into it. Since he had the feud with the Shield and cut the fired promo Cody seems to only cut promos on 100 lol. He's either comically arrogant or pissed off, or super sad or patriotic lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Veer dressed like he is about to join Edge



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511129734398238724


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea's power wow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Can these four have a match without interference from Nattie?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> The Seth - Cody feud is going to be fucking bonkers. They have so much material to work with, Cody being Dusty's son and Seth being his best "pupil" from NXT. He can heel it up by saying Cody couldn't make his father proud and ran off to the indies while he actually made it big in WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody already had his segment damn I missed it. Hopefully the promo was fire


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bron vs. Zigger tonight!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511139459600953351


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> So I guess Joker has found his Bruce Wayne or at least a rich guy who wants to live up to his father lol


Wow I actually wouldn't mind if they did something like this. Seth would kill that type of role


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Solf said:


> The Seth - Cody feud is going to be fucking bonkers. They have so much material to work with, Cody being Dusty's son and Seth being his best "pupil" from NXT. He can heel it up by saying Cody couldn't make his father proud and ran off to the indies while he actually made it big in WWE.


J'en ai des frissons juste en y pensant.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Did the DX music not happen on live television?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought Cody's promo was great for a babyface, and got the point across as to why he's there. He just feels like he fits better in WWE, but we'll see if he becomes tiring. I think he'll have more people to control his ego, so we don't get "ending racism" promos or some shit.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, Cody came out, talked about his Dad and cried.

That's new.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Yep. It has a ton of potential and you got two of the best doing it today going at it and two of the most over.


Dusty‘s son vs Dusty’s Kids Exactly what he should be running through


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Did the DX music not happen on live television?


???????? What DX music


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rhea is bigger than Adam Cole


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sasha's hair looks like the packaging to some obscure sour candy filled with caffeine.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Rhea is bigger than Adam Cole


Liv is too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Is Rhea a dominatrix or something?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Whys this crowd half ass? They were mild during Cody and now just dead


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heel turn


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Veer dressed like he is about to join Edge
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511129734398238724


It’s happening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Naomi missed the save?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they seriously just have them straight up beat the best team for them to feud with for the tag titles just like that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Cody already had his segment damn I missed it. Hopefully the promo was fire


 Told a story about Dusty explaining why his WWE title win didn't count. He mentioned he wanted to win the title for the fans, himself, his family, and Dusty. He got choked up obviously. Uh entrance has to be retooled he came out of an elevated box. Response sounded underwhelming until his music went off. Seth came out shook his hand.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

troyag93 said:


> ???????? What DX music


They played DX’s music during their match.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Here comes the man of the hour KO!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sasha's hair looks like the packaging to some obscure sour candy filled with caffeine.





https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/oSoAAOSwzwxgBxAP/s-l300.jpg


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KO?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kevin Owens is gonna attack liv?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> They played DX’s music during their match.


That's crazy. Unfortunately, that didn't air.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> They played DX’s music during their match.


Wtf why lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rhea is over this tag team thing. Maybe she needs to join...a higher power.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they seriously just have them straight up beat the best team for them to feud with for the tag titles just like that?


Rhea supposed to join with Edge and Priest allegedly


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Rhea destroying Liv soon confirmed


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Whys this crowd half ass? They were mild during Cody and now just dead


I need an East Coast crowd out there. Yell all night then fight in the parking lot. Then buy each other beers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol are they already breaking Liv and Rhea up? everyone loves them, they was gaining momentum, are a great team, and already they're splitting them up.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they seriously just have them straight up beat the best team for them to feud with for the tag titles just like that?


Bigger things to do


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they already breaking Liv and Rhea up? everyone loves them, they was gaining momentum, are a great team, and already they're splitting them up.


They haven't even been together for long at all are people gonna give a shit if rhea riptides liv


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Rhea supposed to join with Edge and Priest allegedly


Oh really? that would be awesome, i'm all for this team splitting if thats the case.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they already breaking Liv and Rhea up? everyone loves them, they was gaining momentum, are a great team, and already they're splitting them up.


Apparently Rhea is going to join Edge's new stable.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Here comes the man of the hour KO!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> I need an East Coast crowd out there. Yell all night then fight in the parking lot. Then buy each other beers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what we do here in Philadelphia. Minus the buy each other beers part


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RHEA, YOU CAN'T DUMP LIV LIKE THIS!!! 😭*


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah all these ads reminded me why I stopped watching weekly years ago and I only watch PPVs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Apparently Rhea is going to join Edge's new stable.


Thats gonna be bad ass, imagine all 3 of those tall bad asses in leather and chains as a unit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh really? that would be awesome, i'm all for this team splitting if thats the case.


Would definitely be a good way to get her back into the singles action. Give her a short feud with Liv then have her and Bianca feud and toss the belt back and forth. (My fantasy booking of course)


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RHEA, YOU CAN'T DUMP LIV LIKE THIS!!! 😭*


Yea, she can if she wants to join Edge and company. 🤣


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Lol Rhea spent the last few months wrestling jobbers in the tag division. The second they add some star power by making Naomi and Sasha champions, they decide to take Rhea out.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

This post wrestlemania monday night raw crowd isn’t quite itself


maybe it should have a SNICKERS


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin Owen's going to turn back to Face already

Edit: nevermind lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Taker comes out here?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens is the freaking man!! 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Speaking of promos


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whos KO feud with next?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

VEER


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin Owen's lifts weights?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who the fuck is this loser?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

ELIAS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD...Is that fucking Elias?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ELIAS


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Thats Elias HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Is .... that ....Elias ?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO???


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Elias? Wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fuck did they do to Elias?!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

My dumbass thought it was Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ezekiel Jackson!?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

WHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT'S ELIAS??????????? WTF??????????


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Elias The Model Martel


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow the repackaged Elias in to a fucking DORK


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

ELIAS?!
What the fuck did they do to him?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaa that ain't Elias


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This fucking company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias is now a Create a wrestler! Lmaooooo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh my god...

... I regret wanting Elias back now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Half LA-Knight- Half Savage


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

hahahaha what is this stupidity


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

i legit thought that was eli drake with better hair


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Lmaooooooo Vince and his hijinks 💀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Elias looks weird without facial hair 😂


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

who booked this crap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias? Uff...what did they do to him?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this supposed to be some memory loss gimmick?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok so Elias is leaving in the next round of cuts. Not because they'll fire him: He better ask for his release, what the fuck is this?!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Told a story about Dusty explaining why his WWE title win didn't count. He mentioned he wanted to win the title for the fans, himself, his family, and Dusty. He got choked up obviously. Uh entrance has to be retooled he came out of an elevated box. Response sounded underwhelming until his music went off. Seth came out shook his hand.


Got ya thanks, so he’s gonna continue the feud with Rollins? That’s a good move before a possible Roman match at SSlam, they’ll prolly just trade wins with Cody winning the final match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> Wow the repackaged Elias in to a fucking DORK


He's always been a dork


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Create a wrestler


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)

Damn Elias now looks like a generic create a wrestler model on Smackdown PS1.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Damn - without the beard Elias is a weird looking dude..


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

I just tuned in. What the fuck did they do to Elias?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

AWWW FUCK NAWW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LMFAOOOOO

ELIAS BURIAL CONFIRMED


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is hilarious in all the best and worst ways


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

So...is Elias supposed to be a buff Eugene now?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias and Kevin Owens BOTH had that awesome (heel) segment in Seattle years ago 😂


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I like Ezekiel Samson


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shaved Elias kinda looks like Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Ngl I always hated Elias


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Elias actually looks like a star now and stands out compared to the typical "long hair + beard" wrestlers we have in plethora in the E


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Got ya thanks, so he’s gonna continue the feud with Rollins? That’s a good move before a possible Roman match at SSlam, they’ll prolly just trade wins with Cody winning the final match


Prolly just trade wins??? They'll definitely trade wins and wrestle about 7 times in multiple combinations


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

What in the fuck was that 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Somehow Elias looks older without the beard.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That was awful. RAW AFTER MANIA BOYS!!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Budget cuts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> LMFAOOOOO
> 
> ELIAS BURIAL CONFIRMED


Uff, depressing.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's always been a dork


Honestly that was the most I ever paid attention to him lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ezekiel is when you re-spec all your stats and leave Charisma out.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Turned Elias into a Godfather background extra











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Elias looking like Simon Dean


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Great segment 
RIP Elias


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Honestly, I'm intrigued.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"I am not Elias." WWE's best repackaging ever.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking terrible and I like Elias but man he's in the firing line


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ezekiel Sandow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't believe that was Elias. I'm shook.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CAN’T BELIEVE THEY MADE ELIAS A RAGGEDY DOUCHEBAG

FUCK WWE YOU ASSHOLES


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lyynch said:


> Great segment
> RIP Elias


"No wonder your basketball team left!"


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Y'all are nuts, that was hilarious. Not everyone is a main eventer.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The crowd had no fucking clue until KO said it, tells you all you need to know. 
Fuck this company


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Save us Veer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

december_blue said:


> Somehow Elias looks older without the beard.


He kinda looks like a clean shaven Eugene


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *"I am not Elias." WWE's best repackaging ever.*
> View attachment 119867


Man's did the reverse version of turning the nerd into the cool kid lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 119866
> 
> 
> CAN’T BELIEVE THEY MADE ELIAS A RAGGEDY DOUCHEBAG
> ...


LA-Knight's long lost brother


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Honestly that was the most I ever paid attention to him lmao


Boogs >>>> Elias


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like fucking Aron Stevens


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Elias looks like LA Knight in a wig


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Y'all are nuts, that was hilarious. Not everyone is a main eventer.


I wouldn't have that guy in the mid card either tbf


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I am not Elias, I am Simon Dean


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He kinda looks like a clean shaven Eugene


Spot on [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Save us Veer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All hail Veer!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Save us Veer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Veer? fuck that give us more of Austin's beer. 🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m legit angry.

Elias was cool as fuck.

This shit is dumb, Vince can lick my taint when it’s dirty, WALK WITH ELIAS


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Veer? fuck that give us more of Austin's beer. [emoji1787]


[emoji23] I gotta take what I can get tonight. I know Austin nor The Rock are coming out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I’m legit angry.
> 
> Elias was cool as fuck.
> 
> This shit is dumb, Vince can lick my taint when it’s dirty, WALK WITH ELIAS


Now you can walk with Ezekiel.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You know I kinda respect the fact that they addressed him still being Elias and did it in a tongue and cheek way. It would've been even dumber if they just straight up pretended he's a different person like they usually do.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

First RAW after Mania with a crowd in quite some time and this show blows chunks so far outside of the Cody segment


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Well i got good news. That wasn't Elias, it was his younger brother Ezekiel


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Bruh…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Squash


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am fkin here for a Miz push!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

VEER


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> Now you can walk with Ezekiel.


FUCK THIS ASSHOLE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Dom squashed lol

OMG OMG HE'S HERE!!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What are the odds Logan is gonna cost Miz here? I assume very high.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz just squashed Dominik Mysterio   

Edit:

I'm laughing at Dominik btw.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

VEER BABY


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Dominic Mysterio sucks so much ROFL


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

VEER MAHAAN HAS FINALLY COME!!!


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Veer is finally here lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally Dominik relegated to a Jobber like he deserves


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Indian Umaga


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji322][emoji322]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thought he would be bigger


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh shit Glacier is finally here! I mean Veer!


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

VEER!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ezekiel 25:17 said, say "what" again!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my god, Veer actually arrived on the date they said, I'm actually surprised after Emmalina.


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)

Really this is his spot? In the Midcard? Okay.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can the Mysterios go away and never come back ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jokes aside...Veer looks pretty cool. Dominant monster.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does Dominik cut his own hair?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Did he say "cervical clutch"?

I don't think there's where the cervix is, even on a woman.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Veer hair looks like a cheap wig you get in the back aisle of the 2 dollar shop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think I like the Veer vignettes better than him actually being there live.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Veer has fantastic hair.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

within' 2 months Veer is gonna be coming out to crickets with no one caring about him


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfao no reaction to veer coming out.

THIS CROWD NEEDS TO RESPECT THIS LEGEND


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Did he say "cervical clutch"?
> 
> I don't think there's where the cervix is, even on a woman.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy is a joke , pick on a kid haha


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Indian Umaga


If he’s anywhere close to being half as good as Umaga, I’ll take it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Foreign monster heel with a camel clutch. This trope isn't overused at all.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

VEER IS HERE!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh shit that's where all Elias facial hair went. Veer took it!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> Finally Dominik relegated to a Jobber like he deserves


Wish the Mysterio's would go away. Ray is washed and Dominik sucks


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Did he say "cervical clutch"?
> 
> I don't think there's where the cervix is, even on a woman.


It's referring to the spine.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Meek Mahaan finally debuts


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why did it say dirty win over Ronda lmao The Queen won clean geeks!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And RAW goes from bad to worse


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Veer using that H shampoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn that's a big dude. Or maybe just looked that way cuz Rey is so small. In any case, he has whole lot of hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Cody and Seth back out, plz.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I can't wait for the Veer Mahaan is actually Vince McMahons son angle. 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well, I tried to stick it out. But Bianca coming out has killed all my interest, guess i'll just watch highlights on youtube. The show really took a nosedive after Cody


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Going give credit to DOM on that sell


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm interested to see what direction they go with Not Elias/Ezekiel. Veer looks pretty cool and gotta admit I liked him beating up the Mysterios. So much vignettes and hype so let's just see how they use him. He has amazing hair.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I really don't know how someone can somehow make slapping her own ass look really obnoxious.

She's thick too. How's that even possible?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> within' 2 months Veer is gonna be coming out to crickets with no one caring about him


So is Cody


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Veer today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> I can't wait for the Veer Mahaan is actually Vince McMahons son angle. 😂


Vince McMahon is into Indian women apparently


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> I can't wait for the Veer Mahaan is actually Vince McMahons son angle. 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If Raw had picture and picture, would it just be Bianca standing awkwardly in the ring?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> So is Cody


Nope


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wish the Mysterio's would go away. Ray is washed and Dominik sucks


If his daughter isn't around, I don't care. LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Adapting said:


> I can't wait for the Veer Mahaan is actually Vince McMahons son angle. 😂


Veer Mahaan has to be related to MeekMahan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759587876183171076


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Can we just have Cody for the next 2 hours


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> within' 2 months Veer is gonna be coming out to crickets with no one caring about him


 This all just happened


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> So is Cody


LMAO He was already out and got tons of cheers and chants


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

All that build for VEER to be a generic bully heel, Vince fucking McMahon.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

La Parka said:


> If Raw had picture and picture, would it just be Bianca standing awkwardly in the ring?


I'm sure she's been slapping her ass and grinning like an idiot the whole time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> This all just happened


people didn't have enough time to be ready for Veer.

A few more vignettes oughta do it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MY CHAMPION IS HERE!!!!!































*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I NEED BIG E to give me the POWAH of Positivity!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Is it sad that I was more excited for Logan Paul to interrupt that match over Veer?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bianca wearing glasses because her eye is fucked up lol!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Veer would be over if they changed his name to Beer.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> This all just happened


I feel like I missed something when they took him away from Jinder to make him have a solo push, I don't remember the guy doing well with Jinder or being cheered/hyped up by fans? I could be wrong but yeah I'm not sure what even gave them this idea


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh shit her eye


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Y'ALL Y'ALL Y'ALL Y'ALL Y'ALL


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

It’s times like this I’m really thankful that the mute button exists


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bianca needs to keep the mic out her hand


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But the crowd doesn't like Bianca


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

_Chris Brown has enter the chat_


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)

Bianca not getting it. She’s athletic sure. But a one dimensional character. With zero promo abilities.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Bianca wearing glasses because her eye is fucked up lol!


Bianca with them battle scars.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bayley please come out


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well this show is a complete borefest. WWE back to normal I guess after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> Is it sad that I was more excited for Logan Paul to interrupt that match over Veer?


Like Ezekiel/Elias, when Veer's facial hair is shaved, you'll see he's been Logan Paul all along.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Montez Ford, cmon dude.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Veer would be over if they changed his name to Beer.


This should have been Austin's last match. Stone Cold vs Beer at Wrestlemania.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Bianca Bel Cena


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, but you injured Becky Lynch a month ago.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Adapting said:


> Is it sad that I was more excited for Logan Paul to interrupt that match over Veer?


Nah, guy has actual potential


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BlissLynch said:


> Bianca not getting it. She’s athletic sure. But a one dimensional character. With zero promo abilities.


I feel out of the loop, because I have never got the hype for her. Sorry.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys raw is 3 hours...Im actually kind of glad they're getting this bullshit out the way lol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Veer would be over if they changed his name to Beer.


You might have just predicted his comedy gimmick in the 24/7 title division after they've given up on him


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

So Veer is the Indian Rusev, gotcha. The least they could do is market him with a Veer Day slogan.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Is it sad that I was more excited for Logan Paul to interrupt that match over Veer?


Probably Summerslam since it's the 2nd biggest PPV


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

For the love of God cut her mic


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Bianca's strength is not promos, that's for sure (a great babyface, though)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brandi???


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

They need to turn Bianca heel, she cannot promo at all as a face


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

Jesus this is boring


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Are there not as many international fans in town for Raw? For a post-Mania crowd, it's pretty quiet.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

BB boring the crowd


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WTF NO ONE CAME OUT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Bron Breakker is a glorified Ryback


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That's it no Lacey Asuka or anything? 

terrible what a boring promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Bex is the top super star that was reported to not be there tonight. Oh well, was looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I still can’t get over Elias was gone 100 years and returned in generic trunks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally, some star power


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Bron Breakker is a glorified Ryback


Lmao Log off please


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FrankenTodd said:


> I still can’t get over Elias was gone 100 years and returned in generic trunks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should of said he was Chris Masters brother lmfao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m a fan of her as a worker, but yeah I’d rather listen to Bianca Jackson.










‘BECKAAAYYYYY!’


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Who do they use this dolph theme on Raw? He uses his “good one” on nxt


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope this is Bron being actually called up to the main roster


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Having Bron regain the NXT title on the Raw after Mania would be pretty epic. Hopefully, that's what ends up happening.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"You deserve better than Becky lynch as champion" Bianca better be careful. This isn't Charlotte or Ronda she's talking about.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What if Belair swung her hair and accidently hit her other eye? double black eye? book it.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

New theme song SUCKS


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Bron Breakker is a glorified Ryback


Why because he does a suplex?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

FrankenTodd said:


> I still can’t get over Elias was gone 100 years and returned in generic trunks.


They spent so long trying to figure out a new gimmick for him they just said forget it and sent him out without one.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Are there not as many international fans in town for Raw? For a post-Mania crowd, it's pretty quiet.


The international crowds are the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Veer straight up channeling Meng.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bianca is the bEST promo.  That was PERFECT!!! She owned her black eye and Becky.







*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No way they're having Bron job here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

😂



Showstopper said:


> Well, that was disappointing.


I was waiting for Asuka, Bayley (somehow), Lacey Evans, or even Becky Lynch to interrupt


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bianca is the bEST promo. That was PERFECT!!! She owned her black eye and Becky.
> View attachment 119874
> *


You are on a different planet to think that


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Lmao Log off please


i wouldn't bother with him


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Ziggler and Bobby are doing a wonder twins gimmick? (Haven't been watching NXT)


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> I hope this is Bron being actually called up to the main roster


I don't like it. Way too early.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Having Bron regain the NXT title on the Raw after Mania would be pretty epic. Hopefully, that's what ends up happening.


Anything else would be so fucking stupid


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> 😂
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Asuka, Bayley (somehow), Lacey Evans, or even Becky Lynch to interrupt


Where in the fuck is Asuka, my god. She was my #1 in their division and she's been gone for so, so long


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I don't like it. Way too early.


It's never too early to put possible main eventers on your main roster, as opposed to people getting bored of him in NXT before he gets called up


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> I hope this is Bron being actually called up to the main roster


Yea, I'm hoping that Dolph Ziggler somehow retains the NXT title here (which he won't btw).

I'm definitely not a fan of him at all, but Bron Breakker working his way from the bottom on the main roster would interest me somewhat.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I'm interested to see what direction they go with Not Elias/Ezekiel. Veer looks pretty cool and gotta admit I liked him beating up the Mysterios. So much vignettes and hype so let's just see how they use him. He has amazing hair.


Elias vs Ezekiel, loser leaves town 


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Guys raw is 3 hours...Im actually kind of glad they're getting this bullshit out the way lol


Because you think it'll get better?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

No idea what they do with Bron here. Not a fan of him staying in NXT, but he can't lose here, right?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Where in the fuck is Asuka, my god. She was my #1 in their division and she's been gone for so, so long


Asuka broke her arm back in July


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Prolly just trade wins??? They'll definitely trade wins and wrestle about 7 times in multiple combinations


Lol yeah you right


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It felt like they aren't as receptive to Bianca as they were when she won. I can see her being a babyface champion for awhile, but I would think about turning her heel eventually and let her really lean into that braggard personality.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> No idea what they do with Bron here. Not a fan of him staying in NXT, but he can't lose here, right?


debuting him and having him lose would be a very wwe thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias' new look reminds of Tig from Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Folks here didn't like the Bianca promo? WTF?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Now we wait for the crowd to turn on Bianca as they always do.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Asuka broke her arm back in July


But they said she was cleared about 4 months ago didn't they? If she doesn't come back tonight I think her WWE career is over



DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I'm hoping that Dolph Ziggler somehow retains the NXT title here (which he won't btw).
> 
> I'm definitely not a fan of him at all, but Bron Breakker working his way from the bottom on the main roster would interest me somewhat.


I don't care about the NXT title too much tbh, but they have to have him win here in front of the biggest crowd. Just hoping that he keeps appearing as the NXT champion from now on.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

the_hound said:


> i wouldn't bother with him


Oh fuck off. You whinge everytime someone criticises anything about the show.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> It's never too early to put possible main eventers on your main roster, as opposed to people getting bored of him in NXT before he gets called up


He's only been wrestling for a year in a half. He's not there yet. I want to see him develop a bit more


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Bron going nuts with the spray tan


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I’m blanking … has the nxt title ever been defended on raw?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Having Bron and Gable as 2 of your future pillars in the company is pretty fuckin solid to have. I see awesome things with both of them and I honestly can't wait till they collide one day!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank God Bron lost the stupid colors on his gear. Looks like a literal beast now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, I enjoyed Dolph's reign while it lasted.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol so they're just gonna run the match back 2 days after the PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

crowd doesn't give a shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Folks here didn't like the Bianca promo? WTF?


it's because she's obnoxious and sucks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> I’m blanking … has the nxt title ever been defended on raw?


Adame Cole did against Rollins if I remember correctly.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> It felt like they aren't as receptive to Bianca as they were when she won. I can see her being a babyface champion for awhile, but I would think about turning her heel eventually and let her really lean into that braggard personality.


Erik was a knob, but right about one thing and that is that everyone gets a pop at Mania when they win. I think there's a difference between people in the arena in a good mood participating in the theatre aspect of it all, as opposed to them actually liking her or caring about her


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

BlissLynch said:


> Bianca not getting it. She’s athletic sure. But a one dimensional character. With zero promo abilities.


I think she sounds very natural on the mic but it's the same promo every time. She needs to switch it up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Bron going nuts with the spray tan


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Never go to this city again the day after Wrestlemania...This crowd is trash compared to older post WM crowds lol


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

"This is the big leagues idiot."
Dolph channeling his inner Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a nice Dropkick by Dolph Ziggler there!!


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> it's because she's obnoxious and sucks


Outta your mind


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> He's only been wrestling for a year in a half. He's not there yet. I want to see him develop a bit more


He's great in the ring, he's decent on the mic, what more is there to do. You either have it or you don't for the most part, nearly no wrestlers go from being bad to good, it's not like he's 17 and green


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Never go to this city again the day after Wrestlemania...This crowd is trash compared to older post WM crowds lol


It's the same city where WWE has been running shows for the last three days, which includes Mania itself.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> I’m blanking … has the nxt title ever been defended on raw?


Adam Cole defended the NXT title against Seth Rollins on Raw back in early November 2019.

That match main-evented the show too.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

toontownman said:


> "This is the big leagues idiot."
> Dolph channeling his inner Jericho.


I still hear Jericho chanting AJ Styles like a fucking asshole lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why'd Ziggler go back to the long HBK wannabe tights? i liked that he brought his old style gear back at Takeover, thought that was gonna be his gear going forward


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Elias' new look reminds of Tig from Sons Of Anarchy


Bro holy fuck now I will never unsee it lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Outta your mind


Out of my mind? What's so good about her? She's very obnoxious in everything she does from the annoying hair twirling to her promos. She's very unlikeable


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Having Bron and Gable as 2 of your future pillars in the company is pretty fuckin solid to have. I see awesome things with both of them and I honestly can't wait till they collide one day!


It's all about Waller tbh.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Best part of the show was all of us laughing about Elias/Ezekiel.

We were all excited about raw for nothing


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I can’t believe I had some kind of hope for the product after watching Wrestlemania.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe I had some kind of hope for the product after watching Wrestlemania.


Yep, looks like i won't be watching the weekly shows still


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


That eye's been through a lot


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Crowd couldn't care less, singing Seven Nation Army/McAfee's entrance theme


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Out of my mind? What's so good about her? She's very obnoxious in everything she does from the annoying hair twirling to her promos. She's very unlikeable


She's authentic. You're probably a Britt Baker fan


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

toontownman said:


> It's all about Waller tbh.


Trick Williams will be good if he can wrestle. Guy is green as fuck, not even training for a full year I think, but he has the size and is decent on the mic. I like Carmelo too but I can't see him doing well when he looks pretty short


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe I had some kind of hope for the product after watching Wrestlemania.


I mean it was just Cody and Austin, without those 2 the show would have been a disaster, especially with what they gave us with the Brock/Roman main event. There was nothing to have high hopes for.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Never go to this city again the day after Wrestlemania...This crowd is trash compared to older post WM crowds lol


to be fair, though, the only thing so far worth reacting to was Cody imo.

Veer and the burial of Elias were pretty silent because no one cares about Veer and everyone was walking away from Elias instead of walking with him (fuck his new name, it will always be Elias to me). The ladies were meh and Bianca never really gets reactions on Raw, anyway.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Crowd is dead for this nxt match


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why'd Ziggler go back to the long HBK wannabe tights? i liked that he brought his old style gear back at Takeover, thought that was gonna be his gear going forward


Hard disagree. This look with the tights is the best look of his career.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fuck it, just put all the belts on Bron. He's the future.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everytime i see the fame-asser i just see this in my head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prosper said:


> I mean it was just Cody and Austin, without those 2 the show would have been a disaster, especially with what they gave us with the Brock/Roman main event. There was nothing to have high hopes for.


Very true. Remove the Cody/Seth and Austin/Owens matches (both of which took place on Night 1), and WM was fucking awful.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

This should've either been a Breakker squash or a screw job early. This match doesn't help anybody


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The mat is gonna be orange after this match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bron with a fucking Goldberg spear


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

New NXT champion!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

They could have done Wee Man vs Hornswoggle tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is the worst Raw after Mania crowd ever (well, since 2011 anyway).


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I was kinda hoping Bron would lose but I suppose he's going back to NXT


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so they couldn't let him win the big one at the ppv but instead do it on raw, 
stupid


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bron got Goldberg moves


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Big win for Bron!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He saw the title was upside down at the end.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Ziggler


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd love to see Bron and Bobby together.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good for Bron to get the title win in front of a larger audience.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NXT 2.0 continues to get worse.

They just lost Tommaso Ciampa, Dolph Ziggler, and Robert Roode within a span of 48 hours 😂

Thank God that I stopped viewing it live on TV back in early September.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just caught the segment where Elias devolved into Ezekiel. With proper writers, this could actually be a fun little angle akin to Hogan's run as Mr. America. But since this is modern day WWE we're talking about, it's sadly clear that this is Zack Ryder 2: Electric Boogaloo in that they did this to spite the ever-living hell out of him for getting massively over on his own. :[

Oh well, at least Rex Steiner is once again the top dog in NXT.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe I had some kind of hope for the product after watching Wrestlemania.


You still haven't learned your listen in the last 10+ years?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd has sucked. Show has sucked. Cody already being a little bitch and crying. Not good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


> so they couldn't let him win the big one at the ppv but instead do it on raw,
> stupid



2 million people will see this. Maybe 20,000 were watching Peacock at 1 pm on Saturday. It's actually ingenious.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I mean it was just Cody and Austin, without those 2 the show would have been a disaster, especially with what they gave us with the Brock/Roman main event. There was nothing to have high hopes for.


Nah Corbyn vs Drew overperfomed to a decent standard. Myterios vs Miz and Paul was great, Cody and Rollins, Austin and Owens. RKBro title defence was good, Jackass match was some entertainment I guess, and Pat vs Theory was decent too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> He saw the title was upside down at the end.


it goes well with the booking


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

the_hound said:


> so they couldn't let him win the big one at the ppv but instead do it on raw,
> stupid


Yeah, they wanted him to win it in front of millions of people on one of the most watched Raw episodes of the year rather than on a PPV that would only be watched by people who want to watch 8 hours of wrestling in one day.

What were they thinking?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

the_hound said:


> so they couldn't let him win the big one at the ppv but instead do it on raw,
> stupid


Big audience on TV


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2 million people will see this. Maybe 20,000 were watching Peacock at 1 pm on Saturday. It's actually ingenious.


Yeah having him win it on Raw got way more eyes on him. Only thing i would've done different was at Takeover have him lose by count out or DQ, having Ziggler pin him straight up was the wrong decision.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> Adam Cole defended the NXT title against Seth Rollins on Raw back in early November 2019.
> 
> That match main-evented the show too.


Thanks I remember him bringing the title to SD before but couldn’t think about it. I also remember Ko bringing it but go for Cenas title


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah having him win it on Raw got way more eyes on him. Only thing i would've done different was at Takeover have him lose by count out or DQ, having Ziggler pin him straight up was the wrong decision.


It also had more fans in the stands so they can get a better guess on how fans receive him


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

No idea why this needed to happen today. Guess just another reinforcement for NXT to know its role. They will downscale the takeovers next.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> NXT 2.0 continues to get worse.
> 
> They just lost Tommaso Ciampa, Dolph Ziggler, and Robert Roode within a span of 48 hours 😂
> 
> Thank God that I stopped viewing it live on TV back in early September.


I mean, what has happened to NXT black and gold wrestlers? Has a single one of them gotten over or done something worth talking about in the last couple years? I like a lot of them but you should be honest about it and admit that many of them were limited in how far they can get in the industry. I loved Ciampa, and then I seen him on the main roster and he looked like an actual midget. NXT black and gold was essentially a cruiserweight division


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That DealDash on the commercials is such a fucking scam. I don't understand how they're even advertising.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, they wanted him to win it in front of millions of people on one of the most watched Raw episodes of the year rather than on a PPV that would only be watched by people who want to watch 8 hours of wrestling in one day.
> 
> What were they thinking?


Deadass, I was at work behind a desk and still didn't watch everything


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Where was MVP last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool for Bron to get such a good moment and title win on a Raw.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Do they give Lashley what he wanted and said his goal is …a tag title run with MVP? Or do they have mvp turn here?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Turn


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Let's go Bobby! I am liking this trunk design that he's started wearing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please god don't let Omos continue to feud with Lashley....Omos should just quietly be taken off tv then released.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

FrankenTodd said:


> Where was MVP last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No more MVP, Lashley's doing a face run.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lashley should be first in line for a title shot surely?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Do they give Lashley what he wanted and said his goal is …a tag title run with MVP? Or do they have mvp turn here?


No way Bobby wants a tag title run with MPV? Pls tell me he won't be wasted in that division hahaha


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Lashley should come out with a cape, sphere and crown. Man’s a star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Veer kicked dominik ass, he is ok in my book.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bobby is over


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck me. Did Vince not see the match at WM? he wants to see more of those matches?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bobby Promo skills aren't too bad here


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Please god don't let Omos continue to feud with Lashley....Omos should just quietly be taken off tv then released.


Damn it, you summoned him!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring and more boring still going at it. Lovely.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Bobby is over


Yeah, cos he fucking rules.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

MVP gonna turn on Lashley


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I've got MVP turning on Lashley here. Omos needs him much more.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Actually decent promo from Bobby


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They gonna drag this all the way to the next PPV ffs


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

I like Roman but I'm hoping he comes out to post-Mania 33 level of heat because this crowd is boring me


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

heres black Andre


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Welp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"I want my freaking rematch" huh? you didn't lose a title to him idiot.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> I mean, what has happened to NXT black and gold wrestlers? Has a single one of them gotten over or done something worth talking about in the last couple years? I like a lot of them but you should be honest about it and admit that many of them were limited in how far they can get in the industry. I loved Ciampa, and then I seen him on the main roster and he looked like an actual midget. NXT black and gold was essentially a cruiserweight division


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

MVP Turned on Lashley!!!!


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

What happens in a minute is mvp turns on bobby and sides with omos


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Omos voice got so much bass that he doesn't need a mic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Porter to turn on Lashley in favor of Omos 3...2...1...

Wish they'd give MVP some gold before he truly hangs it up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god, Lashley will flounder without MVP, he needs a mouthpiece. Babyface Lashley on his own never works.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Going full Beatdown club on him


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Omos needs MVP more than lashley


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Makes sense. He is as bad as Von Wagner at talking.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Putting MVP with Omos doesn't make him any more interesting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a stupid decision. If Lashley is gonna go face then MVP should have turned face with him. Lashley sucks on the mic and MVP really covered Lashley's weakness extremely well and made him very presentable as a star.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

"I turned on Bobby cause that bastard didn't invite me to Wrestlemania"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Nah Corbyn vs Drew overperfomed to a decent standard. Myterios vs Miz and Paul was great, Cody and Rollins, Austin and Owens. RKBro title defence was good, Jackass match was some entertainment I guess, and Pat vs Theory was decent too.


Corbin vs Drew I didn’t like at all, but I hate Corbin so I’m probably biased.

I enjoyed Logan Paul but he’s a celebrity and I’m not really watching Mania for that. I mean who cares at the end of the day he’s not a full time talent.

Wasn’t interested in the RAW tag title match because we just saw it 2 weeks ago and the three teams have wrestled in endless combinations, couldn’t get into it because it was essentially rematch #18. They should have just ran with the Usos vs RKBro for a title unification.

The Jackass match was juvenile. I see how people could be entertained in a “turn your mind off and just have fun” kind of way but it wasn’t for me. You can’t really shit on OC and then turn around and like something 10 times more offensive to your intelligence.

Pat vs Theory was meh, another celebrity I don’t care about. This didn’t belong on Mania. Best part was Vince/Austin.

The only other part I liked was the Becky/Bianca match honestly.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god, Lashley will flounder without MVP, he needs a mouthpiece. Babyface Lashley on his own never works.


Baby face Lashley works just fine on his own. Heel Lashley doesn’t.

He was madly over his first run as a face before he got hurt and he quit behind Kristal. He’s a natural wwe face


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody and their grandma predicted this lol not bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Omos needs MVP more than lashley


Omos needs to be released, literally impossible for him to have a good match with anyone.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god, Lashley will flounder without MVP, he needs a mouthpiece. Babyface Lashley on his own never works.


I know this was a long time ago but in 06/07 Lashley was the second most popular Face without a mouth piece


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice swerve there with MVP


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omos needs MVP


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I actually enjoyed that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MVP is exactly what Omos needed.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Bobby is getting the drew treatment. They will both be back in the main event soon. Bobby and Drew are the only real contenders for Roman.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

My first time seeing MVP after my friends were gushing about how great he, Bobby and the Hurt Business was for a good year....

...and I see him turn on Bobby LOL I started watching again at the worst time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Baby face Lashley works just fine on his own. Heel Lashley doesn’t.
> 
> He was madly over his first run as a face before he got hurt and he quit behind Kristal. He’s a natural wwe face


Lol did you see his disastrous babyface run upon his return? When MVP joined him is when he started becoming a star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't that cute? Everyone loves eachother.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Why would Adam Pearce give Liv and Rhea a tag match when they lost to the champions cleanly tonight?! Literally rewarding failure.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

WWE is the one that needs to have multiple divisions and titles to go with each


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what was the point of the match if they were going to get a title match anyway? lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Man Id pay for a Rhea and Liv onlyfans if they decided to do one lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rhea fully turns on Liv next week.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You can't convince me Carmella is not just wearing lingerie lol


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Bit of edge blue foreshadowing in the background?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. I’ll finish the show tonight then I’ll be back in a Raw thread in 11 months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> I know this was a long time ago but in 06/07 Lashley was the second most popular Face without a mouth piece


Well he was one of the worst faces of all time in his return to WWE a few years ago, terrible babyface, terrible promos. he only started feeling like a star when he turned heel and MVP was paired with him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rhea turns on Liv next week then I guess?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are we getting all these train wreck rematches from last night


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Rhea turns on Liv next week then I guess?


Yeah


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Corbin vs Drew I didn’t like at all, but I hate Corbin so I’m probably biased.
> 
> I enjoyed Logan Paul but he’s a celebrity and I’m not really watching Mania for that. I mean who cares at the end of the day he’s not a full time talent.
> 
> ...


Yeah but you're a hardcore fan, you have to remember that 90% of people watching mania don't care about booking and the logistics of someone being part time or full time. Paul was entertaining, everyone enjoyed it, so it was an overwhelming success for a celebrity match, same goes for the Jackass match. You think it was meh but the crowd were fully into it the entire time and was one of the matches with the most crowd interaction of the night. We're watching wrestling, this whole "insulting your intelligence" thing doesn't fly, especially when you watch AEW and see OC who is literally a parody wrestler getting cheered. Night 1 was overall entertaining as a package and nearly everyone was happy with it as a whole, night 2 sucked but it had its moments.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Where the fuck is Edge and his new stable?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Can we get some unexpected big angle? I like MVP/Omos, but man let's get a debut or a new stable or something damn


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Rhea turns on Liv next week then I guess?


Probably rematches for the tag titles until Summerslam before that happens.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol did you see his disastrous babyface run upon his return? When MVP joined him is when he started becoming a star.


I’ll give you that, but he was the opposite of his original wwe attitude too. He used to dominate on SD and ECW before going to raw. He was guy who wears a headband, smiles, and happy to be away from TNA. Then they had Lio Rush which just didn’t fit after.

I think he’s going to be fine. When he stumbled they pivoted last time and went to to MVP and his tna character as a heel from the beat down club. Then they are letting mvp turn on him like what happened in tna. It can work if he plays up badass face like he was in 06


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Where the fuck is Edge and his new stable?


All in good time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

2 hrs is enough for me









This shit bad


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyway, I guess Ilja Dragunov is pretty much the only male world champion that I like in WWE atm 😂

Wait, that reminds me.

He's going to face Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title this Thursday!!


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Who the hell cares about Omos?

Give us Asuka.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RHEA APOLOGIZED TO LIV AND GOT THEM A TITLE MATCH NEXT WEEK!!!























*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Omos needs MVP


And MVP needs a tag title reign. Hell, give him the U.S. Title too by having Omos help him. Porter deserves it for helping Lashley become a bonafide main eventer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Carmella's TITS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zel dropped the accent?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH SNAP!!!

I heard Malakai Black isn't watching this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RHEA APOLOGIZED TO LIV AND GOT THEM A TITLE MATCH NEXT WEEK!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the second best segment of the night only behind Cody's promo.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Are there going to be any tag teams left for Banks and Naomi to defend against?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cat fights are what wwe have been missing. I enjoy this more than their matches for sure.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Torture continues.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

This porn?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Using MVP to try and get Omos over? He's great but he's not a miracle worker.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Are there going to be any tag teams left for Banks and Naomi to defend against?


Cue Tamina or Natalya teaming with someone else no one cares about for another run


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice tongue by Carmella there


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats on Corey marrying a stripper.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOOOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, I hate Carmella, such an annoying ho.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck this show has been disappointing where's the hot fucking angle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


>


*Yeah, but I'ma enjoy 1 more week of it, lol.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Can we get some unexpected big angle? I like MVP/Omos, but man let's get a debut or a new stable or something damn


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

FrankieDs316 said:


> This porn?


Torture porn, more like


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511159838784561154

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This show is in desperate need of a big angle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> View attachment 119893
> 
> 
> LOOOL


That's the face of someone who's never been kissed before. That jealousy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Congrats on Corey marrying a stripper.


is that a bad thing?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So Rhea and Liv lose two nights in a row. Then Rhea convinced someone to give them a tag title shot...

They could at least try to make it make a little sense


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they edited that Stunner to Vince the best way they could to make it look decent.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince McMahon’s botched stunner is the greatest stunner of all time.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RHEA APOLOGIZED TO LIV AND GOT THEM A TITLE MATCH NEXT WEEK!!!
> View attachment 119889
> 
> View attachment 119892
> ...


Does anyone else get Chyna and Miss Kitty vibes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah, but I'ma enjoy 1 more week of it, lol.*


Yeah I was really enjoying them. Don't know why they didn't give us this tag team instead of the one with Nikki ASH. Rhea and Liv are perfect together.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Thing is Vince has always been horrible at selling the stunner even when he was younger and more mobile


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

lol gotta love Uce


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Bring Seth back out so I don't fall asleep, fuck.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

USOa fired him up nicely, that was Theory best promo


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

That CGI snake drives me insane


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

LOL Theory v. Balor again. Fuck's sake.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Austin's selfies about Jey and Jimmy


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lol the cgi snakes were actually funny because I can imagine Randy trying to smack him


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Can I get one raw without a 6 man tag


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bianca is the bEST promo. That was PERFECT!!! She owned her black eye and Becky.
> View attachment 119874
> *


She is improving her mic skills, looking forward to see her title reign.

Hopefully she keeps evolving 🤞🏾


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

This should be a fun match


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG MY MAN RANDY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Should've just had Theory vs Balor for the title and had Theory win it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> The self-proclaimed most beautiful woman in the world
> Gives the Bellas a run for their money when it comes to having quite the horse face


She's also got quite the poor taste in dudes, considering Graves lives his gimmick as shitty scumbag.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah but you're a hardcore fan, you have to remember that 90% of people watching mania don't care about booking and the logistics of someone being part time or full time. Paul was entertaining, everyone enjoyed it, so it was an overwhelming success for a celebrity match, same goes for the Jackass match. You think it was meh but the crowd were fully into it the entire time and was one of the matches with the most crowd interaction of the night. We're watching wrestling, this whole "insulting your intelligence" thing doesn't fly, especially when you watch AEW and see OC who is literally a parody wrestler getting cheered. Night 1 was overall entertaining as a package and nearly everyone was happy with it as a whole, night 2 sucked but it had its moments.


That’s fair people can like what they want no knock. It’s Mania people are gonna be hyped regardless they’re just having fun. If we’re rating objectively in comparison to past Mania shows though, you can’t put that show in the same conversation with almost any of them post 2000, especially if you consider Cody never leaving AEW and Austin never saying yes to a match. They lucked out on Night 1. Night 2 didn’t even feel like Mania for me.

And I’m not an OC fan either, I usually skip his shit for the most part, good thing he’s not as prominent as he was in the Jericho feud, which was awful. The Adam Cole stuff was garbage too.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Seth Grimes said:


> Thing is Vince has always been horrible at selling the stunner even when he was younger and more mobile


I never understood it because he took a Rock Bottom so damn good lol. I rather see Vince take that than Shane. But to me Stephanie always took the stunner the best out the mcmahons


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RHEA APOLOGIZED TO LIV AND GOT THEM A TITLE MATCH NEXT WEEK!!!
> View attachment 119889
> 
> View attachment 119892
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511100655557128200


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> It felt like they aren't as receptive to Bianca as they were when she won. I can see her being a babyface champion for awhile, but I would think about turning her heel eventually and let her really lean into that braggard personality.


I can see her being a cocky badass tweener like she was back in NXT


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

postmoderno said:


> Real emotion is ok. Fake emotion while reciting a memorized speech fucking sucks.



I guess movies and TV aren't your thing then.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’ve been debating whether or not I would let Austin Theory twiddle my diddle. I’ve decided yes, yes I would, right after Randy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Should've just had Theory vs Balor for the title and had Theory win it.


Or did the cop out, I’m champ, you’re champ, I’m raw, you’re sd to get Balor vs Ricochet without the belts on the line


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Folks here didn't like the Bianca promo? WTF?


Irrational hate for her and Naomi is IWC 101


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve been debating whether or not I would let Austin Theory twiddle my diddle. I’ve decided yes, yes I would, right after Randy.


You gonna let Theory take a selfie with it?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like Balor, but they might as well give the title to Theory with a lengthy run.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ehh, I actually like Naomi.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy doing the Balor pose


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> You gonna let Theory take a selfie with it?


Hell yeah, dozens.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did they scrap Balor/Priest at Mania? I could’ve sworn they had it on the card.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The US title would look better with more blue. Regardless, it's my favourite looking belt in WWE.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Hell yeah, dozens.


I'll validate those selfies. Ty.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Austin Theory looks like Sid from Ice Age.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> I like Balor, but they might as well give the title to Theory with a lengthy run.


Balor's doing jack shit with the belt, i don't think he's even said a word since winning it. Theory's at least involved in multiple segments, gets mic time and is aligned with Vince, he would do way more with it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Austin Theory is the FUTURE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I kind of like Austin Theory he’s got plenty of potential. I wouldn’t put him over Balor but I’d have him beat Ricochet for his gold. Brand split is dead at this point.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I kind of like Austin Theory he’s got plenty of potential. I wouldn’t put him over Balor but I’d have him beat Ricochet for his gold. Brand split is dead at this point.


IC title has been more irrelevant than the US title for a while now somehow.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> That’s fair people can like what they want no knock. It’s Mania people are gonna be hyped regardless they’re just having fun. If we’re rating objectively in comparison to past Mania shows though, you can’t put that show in the same conversation with almost any of them post 2000, especially if you consider Cody never leaving AEW and Austin never saying yes to a match. They lucked out on Night 1. Night 2 didn’t even feel like Mania for me.
> 
> And I’m not an OC fan either, I usually skip his shit for the most part, good thing he’s not as prominent as he was in the Jericho feud, which was awful. The Adam Cole stuff was garbage too.


Nah of course not, I'm not sure we'll ever get a mania like the old ones again because we don't have the Taker match that was a staple of every mania and something everyone would be interested in. We also are fully out of site of the peak of wrestling in the AE, none of those guys can return really outside of The Rock now. Even the guys from RA were a mix of AE guys, and people like Benoit, Eddie, Batista, Orton, and Cena. 1 of them still here and 2 can come back but yeah, there are so little comebacks to be made now. All old manias were mostly held up by a general sense of positivity around wrestling and being in a period stacked with loved wrestlers. 

Yeah I can't understand how anyone would ever like him, in my eyes he's a mockery of everything people shit on wrestling for. My point was though that shit can be juvenile but still entertaining like most of Eddie's stuff, bunch of R-Truth segments, and even The Rock at times, but still highly entertaining


wwetna1 said:


> I never understood it because he took a Rock Bottom so damn good lol. I rather see Vince take that than Shane. But to me Stephanie always took the stunner the best out the mcmahons


Probs to do with the seller needing to jump on their knees, isn't that the first part of the body that degrades for everyone? I'm 30 and my knees are already hurting like fuck when I work out, can't imagine wanting to jump on them in my 50's


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Ehh, I actually like Naomi.


One of the best, most hype entrances in wrestling. Just a shame about her mic work and in-ring wrestling


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Are there going to be any tag teams left for Banks and Naomi to defend against?


Ronda and Shayna supposedly wanna be tag champs 💀

Also I personally think Mandy's faction from NXT is getting called up soon


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Austin Theory is the FUTURE.


Waller too, in terms of heel work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511151471965921285


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> One of the best, most hype entrances in wrestling. Just a shame about her mic work and in-ring wrestling


You forgot her nice ass.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> The US title would look better with more blue. Regardless, it's my favourite looking belt in WWE.











This was my favourite version of it, shit looks beautiful


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's pretty interesting where all of these 6 men were at around this time last year compared to now.

Finn Balor was the NXT Champion, and he was having a pretty damn good world title reign around this time.

Randy Orton and Riddle haven't even interacted yet (since the former was busy feuding with Bray Wyatt plus Alexa Bliss whereas the latter was feuding with Sheamus over the United States title).

Austin Theory was the goofy, but hilarious sidekick of Johnny Gargano as part of the Way on NXT.

The Usos haven't even reunited yet too (since Jimmy Uso was still close to recovering).


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trophies said:


> I like Balor, but they might as well give the title to Theory with a lengthy run.


I would let Theory destroy Baylor for the title and then eventually say towards summerslam get another attraction match with Shane.

If Roman is hurt I would move Solo up and let him join the family and use Jimmy and Jey to defend his belts


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Waller too, in terms of heel work.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511151471965921285


Guy is REALLY good at being a heel imo, he just needs to get a bit bigger cause he's skinny imo


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> This was my favourite version of it, shit looks beautiful


 Nothing beats the WCW version for me, but that one's cool too


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Adapting said:


> You forgot her nice ass.


I know you're joking (kinda) but when it comes to wrestlers I don't judge by how attractive to me they are, if I did I'd be a huge Liv fan hahaha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been busy and had the show on in the background, and from what I have seen it's been good show. I hope they save some of this excitement for Smackdoan on Friday.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Match of the night right here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Balor has been geekified. Yikes. Isn't he a champion? Lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally! Edge!

This new theme has really grown on me, bad ass guitar work in the intro for it.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

EDGE!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was a good little match glad Theory got a big win


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Really good win for Theory there, hopefully the start of a streak


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles vs Edge had the MOTN on Night 2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Those wings are badass on Edge


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Finally! Edge!
> 
> This new theme has really grown on me, bad ass guitar work in the intro for it.


Same, it's a really good heel theme. Metalingus would not give this vibe that he wants


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oracle said:


> That was a good little match glad Theory got a big win


He got a nice win and showed a good mean streak and ability to talk seriously. I like how they played up the USO’s talking in his ear with one of the mini speeches Roman gives them when they lose


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Finally! Edge!
> 
> This new theme has really grown on me, bad ass guitar work in the intro for it.


It’s not a bad song but he had the goat theme or close to it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King Gimp said:


> Those wings are badass on Edge


Lucifer Morningstar


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FUCK EDGE

PIECE OF SHIT 

#TeamP1


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Finally! Edge!
> 
> This new theme has really grown on me, bad ass guitar work in the intro for it.


I was just about to post this.

At first I was like ehhh, but I'm digging it now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> Same, it's a really good heel theme. Metalingus would not give this vibe that he wants


Yeah the guitar riffs in it sound really villainous, works beautifully with Edge coming out in the darkness and smoke.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Balor has been geekified. Yikes. Isn't he a champion? Lol


I long for the Demon but Vince buried him too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Rhea destroying Liv soon confirmed


You saw it here first


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the guitar riffs in it sound really villainous, works beautifully with Edge coming out in the darkness and smoke.


It's really a shame that Edge lost his Mania streak a while ago, he could have legit been a more modern and real version of a Ministry Taker style character


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Guy is REALLY good at being a heel imo, he just needs to get a bit bigger cause he's skinny imo


Agreed but he has muscle(the bodyguard) right now too


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good stuff having Theory get the pin, they need to start pushing more guys. Edge should help Priest come along as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love Edge, he might be the best thing about WWE right now.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Undertaker gotta come get his lights and smoke back from Edge. This ain’t it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

“We are sheep!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> I was just about to post this.
> 
> At first I was like ehhh, but I'm digging it now.


Yeah its great, the opening guitar riffs sound so bad ass and villainous, like Lucifer is rising up in the darkness


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Erik was a knob, but right about one thing and that is that everyone gets a pop at Mania when they win. I think there's a difference between people in the arena in a good mood participating in the theatre aspect of it all, as opposed to them actually liking her or caring about her


This is why I say there's a distinction between being over and being liked. A pop doesn't necessarily equal overness.

I am now convinced that Becky's return and squashing her at Summerslam was a life preserver that saved her. Her previous reign was stale and boring, too. By Summerslam, the novelty and new car smell had well worn off. Becky coming in to squash her and take the title off her for a while helped all the fans with short memories and bad foresight forget what would eventually await the title picture once she won it back, while also generating cheap symp.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lmao at very telling idiots


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO got eeeem


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

"very telling idiots" HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder who else is gonna join the House of Bla…I mean Edge.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Priest looks like a boss in that suite


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good callback to his Punishment Martinez days.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Was Cody's promo any good?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Edge Should have 4 acolytes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I wonder who else is gonna join the House of Bla…I mean Edge.


Rhea


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Loving Edge new theme. Its grown on me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Taker helped train him








The Undertaker nearly broke WWE star Damian Priest's nose during training


The Archer of Infamy recalled the scary moment.




metro.co.uk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Edge getting booed makes me giddy.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Priest looks like money actually, I'm invested


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Prosper said:


> I wonder who else is gonna join the House of Bla…I mean Edge.


Just start watching bro?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I wonder who else is gonna join the House of Bla…I mean Edge.


Edge Appreciation Society


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I wonder who else is gonna join the House of Bla…I mean Edge.


If they were smart they'd use that shit evil Alex gimmick and have Edge lift it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm getting Death Crew Council vibes from this group right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Not ANYMORE, losers!" 

😂 😂


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Poor priest getting shitted on and edge knocking it back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Not anymore losers!"

Edge is on it tonight lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

fucking smarks lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rhea and Dijakovic would make this group complete.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Liking that they're referencing Priest's former Punisher Martinez name by calling him "The Punishment".

Very keen to see where Edge goes from here, considering this new gimmick feels like a fresh reboot of his Brood gimmick and he's got such a dope song to replace that garbage known as Metalingus.



Catalanotto said:


> FUCK EDGE
> 
> PIECE OF SHIT
> 
> #TeamP1


I love A.J., but he deserved it for continuing to rock that soccer mom haircut.

Plus, how can you hate Edge when he finally got rid of that dogshit Alter Bridge song for a much better song *and* embraced his terribly aged face by turning heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is why they put Priest with Edge. He needs help on the mic that Edge can give him.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Sincere said:


> This is why I say there's a distinction between being over and being liked. A pop doesn't necessarily equal overness.
> 
> I am now convinced that Becky's return and squashing her at Summerslam was a life preserver that saved her. Her previous reign was stale and boring, too. By Summerslam, the novelty and new car smell had well worn off. Becky coming in to squash her and take the title off her for a while helped all the fans with short memories and bad foresight forget what would eventually await the title picture once she won it back, while also generating cheap symp.


Yeah, I'm really hoping for an Asuka return, or Sasha to be back in the main event by this point. Hell, I'd even take a Bayley return because let's not forget, before Bayley was injured, Bianca was in a feud with her, and Bayley was the more entertaining of the two


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Just start watching bro?


Hell yesssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Was Cody's promo any good?


No.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"We are sheep" and "We are losers" chants


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Liking that they're referencing Priest's former Punisher Martinez name by calling him "The Punishment".
> 
> Very keen to see where Edge goes from here, considering this new gimmick feels like a fresh reboot of his Brood gimmick and he's got such a dope song to replace that garbage known as Metalingus.
> 
> ...


HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT AJ’S HAIR LIKE THAT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone know what the main event is?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge and Priest look like money together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511167758188396547


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Beat Edge down, AJ!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Anyone know what the main event is?


Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damian already tossed away Punishment for the guilty alright


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess AJ is going to get a group together to fight Edge's group.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WOOOOO AJ


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Bray Wyatt would be a good fit for Edge's group if he ever decides to return.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> This is why they put Priest with Edge. He needs help on the mic that Edge can give him.


Priest desperately needed something different. His doctor Jekyll gimmick was cringey and he just wasn't interesting on his own. He's better suited in a supporting role.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Rhea





Adapting said:


> If they were smart they'd use that shit evil Alex gimmick and have Edge lift it.


Rhea or Alexa are good shouts, especially Alexa who is directionless at the moment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT AJ’S HAIR LIKE THAT


Classic A.J. and Lone Wolf A.J. were those fellas over there with the hella good hair. But current A.J.? His hair is just beyond tacky.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LA KNIGHT


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Loving this new faction. Its only gonna get bigger


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Edge and Priest look like money together.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511167758188396547


The Wish version


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope they def make this group bigger. I like the direction of it so far


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

AJ is stupid. What kind of idiot loses track of Damien Priest during a beatdown segment like this?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Well that was a very cool duo finisher!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Rhea or Alexa are good shouts, especially Alexa who is directionless at the moment.


Rhea is actually rumored to be joining. They will likely have her turn on Liv next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jamie Noble chants.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Rhea and Dijakovic would make this group complete.


Good call...I think they need a fall guy too


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So that old bastard Taker is gonna come back to team with AJ? Right?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, that was a SICK finisher combo by Edge and Damian Priest!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That one fucking lady screaming "Retire Edge" 🤣


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment. Highlight of Raw. Priest needs some work on the mic, but not a horrible promo by him. Edge delivered as usual.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Edge's stable is the House of Black done right.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Anyone know what the main event is?


Ugh, it'll be the current Universal Champion celebrating and cutting a promo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Edge and Priest vs. Jamie Noble and Daivari. BOOK IT!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess AJ is going to get a group together to fight Edge's group.












Time to start the new Bullet Club


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, fuck WWE for making AJ look like a goof.

Scripted entertainment makes me angry.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Anyone know what the main event is?


Reigns segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love seeing Jamie Noble getting some love. One of the best producers in WWE right now along with TJ Kidd.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SHOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> This is why they put Priest with Edge. He needs help on the mic that Edge can give him.


Yeah they tried to slide him into sheamus role on raw he had the year before and it didn’t work. He couldn’t talk like sheamus, he couldn’t work like sheamus. He has talent that needs refinement


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How many times have we seen the same three teams feud for the same shit for WEEKS

this shit needs something fresh and new the tag team division is terrible


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel like this is the lamest RAW after WM in the last decade easy


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Is Lesnar going to appear tonight or will someone else confront Reigns? I can't think of anyone other than Brock big enough to be an opponent for Reigns, at least on the RAW side, who hasn't appeared tonight. It could be McIntyre if you're opening it up to SmackDown guys.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Ugh, it'll be the current Universal Champion celebrating and cutting a promo


The current Undisputed Champion


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Time to start the new Bullet Club


They did a Club return like 3 times already and it always fails, fuck this shit hahahah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Ugh, it'll be the current Universal Champion celebrating and cutting a promo





Dolorian said:


> Reigns segment.


Hopefully they reveal his next opponent at least.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Not gonna lie.

This is *drastically* different from the last Raw After WM I watched years ago. Crowd just doesn't have that pop anymore. It's a bit jarring.

My experience after coming back after so long is.. lukewarm lol. Hope the Roman segment pulls something off.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I'm really hoping for an Asuka return, or Sasha to be back in the main event by this point. Hell, I'd even take a Bayley return because let's not forget, before Bayley was injured, Bianca was in a feud with her, and Bayley was the more entertaining of the two


Bayley is and has always been a better character and storyteller than Bianca. Even Asuka screaming incoherently in japanese is a superior gimmick. Bianca gets by on her athleticism, everything else is fairly average and generic. But this is pro wrestling--a play--not a track meet. IDK how many times we have to repeat this same lesson before people get it.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Time to break up street profits to give Montez solo run. Tonight hopefully


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511168964856066049


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Rhea is actually rumored to be joining. They will likely have her turn on Liv next week.


I honestly think Liv would almost benefit more from being with Edge on tv and learn so much more


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How many times have we seen the same three teams feud for the same shit for WEEKS
> 
> this shit needs something fresh and new the tag team division is terrible


Just join the tag belts for both shows, so we get less rematches.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Rhea





Prosper said:


> Rhea or Alexa are good shouts, especially Alexa who is directionless at the moment.


Putting women I a male group usually don't work. Look what happen to Mia Yim when they put her in Retribution. She basically did nothing and just stood outside the ring during matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully they reveal his next opponent at least.


That's likely with WM Backlash coming early next month.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Bayley is and has always been a better character and storyteller than Bianca. Even Asuka screaming incoherently in japanese is a superior gimmick. Bianca gets by on her athleticism, everything else is fairly average and generic. But this is pro wrestling--a play--not a track meet. IDK how many times we have to repeat this same lesson before people get it.


This is why I want her to turn heel so badly, seems a lot of people just can't do face promos, if she can promo as a heel she'd be a lot better and closer to being the complete package.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Time to break up street profits to give Montez solo run. Tonight hopefully


Well it is what they asked for before the draft like Dawkins said, but we just moved them to raw and kept them together. They let Ford word Roman and Dawkins work solo before the draft because those two asked and pitched a solo run.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GNKenny said:


> The current Undisputed Champion


True, but I don't respect him enough to give him a different title for the new accolade


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully they reveal his next opponent at least.


It'll probably be either Drew McIntyre or Cody Rhodes.

Seth Rollins would be a wildcard too.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

They need more call ups. This shit is getting to repetitive.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Priest is instantly more interesting by being paired with Edge like this. I'm pretty hyped to see this new stable. I've been wanting more stables on the product for a while, and this is exactly what has been needed. Adding Rhea sounds like a great idea, too, if that rumor is true. Rhea is totally wasted being all bff with smiley babyface with Liv.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Not gonna lie.
> 
> This is *drastically* different from the last Raw After WM I watched years ago. Crowd just doesn't have that pop anymore. It's a bit jarring.
> 
> My experience after coming back after so long is.. lukewarm lol. Hope the Roman segment pulls something off.


Yeah usually RAW after mania had a big feel ,with returns, debuts, a very PPV feel. This year is just an run of the mill middle of the year RAW.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Putting women I a male group usually don't work. Look what happen to Mia Yim when they put her in Retribution. She basically did nothing and just stood outside the ring during matches.


Tbf every single member of Retribution looked horrible being put in that group. Though yeah you could be right


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay random Texas Tornado Match lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Shut up Corey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Montez didn't even hit Gable or Otis


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

WWE must have some mandate for RAW guys to wear lots of red. So. Much. Red.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Putting women I a male group usually don't work. Look what happen to Mia Yim when they put her in Retribution. She basically did nothing and just stood outside the ring during matches.


Yeah they’d really have to do something different with it to make it work, they just gotta get creative.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Cant wait to see how this Edge stable player out


----------



## joshprost99 (11 mo ago)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we get a lot of debuts and returns Friday. SmackDown's lost a ton of people since the draft.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How many times have these teams wrestled? 

They really only need one set of tag champions that switch from raw and smackdown depending on the feud.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> They need more call ups. This shit is getting to repetitive.


LA Knight would be fine, with his experience.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Is Lesnar going to appear tonight or will someone else confront Reigns? I can't think of anyone other than Brock big enough to be an opponent for Reigns, at least on the RAW side, who hasn't appeared tonight. It could be McIntyre if you're opening it up to SmackDown guys.


It will probably be Drew. But they need to save something for Smackdown, so I think Drew challenges Roman on the Smackdown show.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

We just had 2 nights of WM. Of course the crowd is gonna be dead tonight lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

These guys are clearly all hungover


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

La Parka said:


> How many times have these teams wrestled?
> 
> They really only need one set of tag champions that switch from raw and smackdown depending on the feud.


Literally the same match every week just slightly tweaked here and there


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God, that narrator's voice for NXT 2.0 is irritating as hell.

He makes everything sound like a cheesy gimmick.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Something just hit me. They have 3 hours of content. That’s 180 minute with a bunch of different segments with different characters. And they can’t even manage to make a single minute entertaining.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

This show is a fucking ASS!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


> They need more call ups. This shit is getting to repetitive.


This is one of the reasons why I rated the RAW tag title match at Mania so low, they keep spamming the same shit just merge the divisions. Next week we’ll probably get another RKOBro/Alpha Academy match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So Ciampa definitely on Raw?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

We need a new tag team to debut, so tired of Street Profits and RKBRO and Otis and Gable and Usos, feels like the same teams facing each other over and over again.

We need The Creed Brothers to debut


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With Roman having both belts now is the brand split over? Or are the Smackdown guys on Raw just for tonight?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so over the street profits. Dawkins does nothing and Montez sometimes jumps high. Whatever.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

man this show sucks


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

King Gimp said:


> I'm so over the street profits. Dawkins does nothing and Montez sometimes jumps high. Whatever.


Do you want the smoke?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> We need a new tag team to debut, so tired of Street Profits and RKBRO and Otis and Gable and Usos, feels like the same teams facing each other over and over again.
> 
> We need The Creed Brothers to debut


Or the 2 on the left


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that table split perfectly in half lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

King Gimp said:


> I'm so over the street profits. Dawkins does nothing and Montez sometimes jumps high. Whatever.


They’ve actually been pretty good IMO just WAYYYY overexposed, they’re reaching New Day levels of TV time, there’s literally no rotation just the same people doing the same things every week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Edges stable DOA?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so either rock interrupts roman or cody rhodes challenges roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Undisputed Main Event time...


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Roman next! Finally a real star.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have high hopes for this segment


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

If Brandi interrupts Reigns I'm gonna lose my fucking mind.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Just realized Becky may not have shown up tonight because she’s at that Dallas Axxess event with Seth. Cody and Undertaker are scheduled too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crazy how bad the Lesnar/Reigns series has been considering that their first match at WM31 was such a banger.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

FrankieDs316 said:


> We just had 2 nights of WM. Of course the crowd is gonna be dead tonight lol


Yeah I'm in two minds with the whole shit. I like 2 nights because it's Wrestlemania, biggest wrestling event of the year and 2 nights makes it feel like more of a whole experience than just a PPV. Though I will also say that it's super, super hard to have a good stacked show for both nights when you only have so many S-Tier wrestlers around. If they put on Lesnar and Reigns after Austin/Owens, that might have gone down as one of the best Manias we've seen in a long time. Though I will say, people give Vince shit for being McHitler but he generally is sentimental and wouldn't want to cut a tonne of his stars for this show. It's why he's always done Andre battle royales, or 6 man ladder matches in the past to get as many on the show as possible. Now with two nights it's easy for him to "reward" everyone. I can't see him changing it back and having a bunch of his stars cut from appearing


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Biggest WM match of all time.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

GNKenny said:


> If Brandi interrupts Reigns I'm gonna lose my fucking mind.


Why would Brandi interrupt Roman? lmao wtf.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Drew/Reigns has been advertised for a little while now. "Card subject to change" and all that but yeah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Rock is coming back tonight according to my sources.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

How is this the RAW after Mania?

It doesn't feel like it AT ALL.

Disappointing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Roman will be doing double duty now. appearing on both shows.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Biggest WM match of all time.


Biggest failure match of all time.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Crazy how bad the Lesnar/Reigns series has been considering that their first match at WM31 was such a banger.


The formula is tired.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> We need a new tag team to debut, so tired of Street Profits and RKBRO and Otis and Gable and Usos, feels like the same teams facing each other over and over again.
> 
> We need The Creed Brothers to debut


I'd like to see Imperium debut myself. Knowing this we'll fucking end up getting MSK


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Why would Brandi interrupt Roman? lmao wtf.


Cause this is the WWE Codyverse now, baby


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Edges stable DOA?


Nah, SUPER intriguing and have a lot of people wanting to see more


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


> Why would Brandi interrupt Roman? lmao wtf.


Because she’s a “BLACK BITCH”. Her words on Dynamite not mines.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess Roman will be doing double duty now. appearing on both shows.


Yea, show up for say 10 mins and say "Acknowledge me"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Briggs and Jensen and GYV are another 2 options


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I'm lowering the volume and muting this crap.

Edit:

I'll rely on the full captions to 'keep up'


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> The Rock is coming back tonight according to my sources.


If he's in Texas, meaning he was there last night I feel he'd have never passed up on the Mania stare down for Raw. We'll see Rock next year


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Y'all better acknowledge him.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Now heres a real star. Needle mover.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BIG DAWG


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

No new belt then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Too soon to book Styles vs Priest, let the stable breathe for a couple weeks.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

GOD MODE


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Let’s go [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji294]️[emoji294]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Cody coming out?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman's new theme just lacks it. It really is the perfect theme for him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Here comes the flop.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roman's arm is definitely hurting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Two Belts Reigns...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah he's really injured 

LOL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m already sleeping.

Fuck Boreman Reigns


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Reigns' left arm clearly giving him trouble. I wonder if he might be relinquishing one here.


----------



## jds49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

Think a big reason I hate Roman is the Uso's tired of seeing them involved in the main event program when they dont deserve being there!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Roman's new theme just lacks it. It really is the perfect theme for him.


Yeah, glad they took his Shield theme away but this just doesn't hit imo. Him and Lashley got new themes around the same time, and Lashley's is 10x better


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roman 2 Belts in the house


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orton did it better.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like he's in pain. Not good. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Speaking of tag teams, who takes the belts from the Usos? Will probably be the New Day, but I am sick of seeing them wrestle each other.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Probably Drew interrupting.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

jds49ers said:


> Think a big reason I hate Roman is the Uso's tired of seeing them involved in the main event program when they dont deserve being there!


They're clearly one of the greatest tag teams of all time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth Grimes said:


> I'd like to see Imperium debut myself. Knowing this we'll fucking end up getting MSK


Oh i'd kill to see them debut, Barthel and Aichner lost the tag belts, and not sure they want GUNTHER destroying Bron and taking his title.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Get this jabroni out of my screen.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

toontownman said:


> Probably Drew interrupting.


Please no, god please no!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

When was the last time Reigns wrestled on TV? It feels like it's been a while.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Romans arm defiantly still hurting him


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Please no, god please no!


Angela for universal champion.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Would be epic if imperium interrupt roman. Epic for nxt fans. This crowd would be crickets lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No idea whose bout to interrupt him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Orton did it better.


Yep, Randy Orton did it light years better


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511174350883414023


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Huge Roman chants.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of tag teams, who takes the belts from the Usos? Will probably be the New Day, but I am sick of seeing them wrestle each other.


LITERALLY anybody. Their reign has been more un entertaining than Roman.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Romans arm defiantly still hurting him


If he had any injury he wouldn't be lifting his arm. He is just selling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s a helluva lot of gold in the ring. Straight dominance.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Big time feel for THE BIG DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

It is Sid, softball season is over.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No idea whose bout to interrupt him


I'm convinced they're still on their Brock, Roman and Oldberg circle jerk.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No idea whose bout to interrupt him


Imagine it's Brock and we get them again lmaooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Heyman holding those titles like he's holding groceries


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Paul Heyman earns every dollar he gets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, Randy Orton did it light years better


/fap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man they’re really cutting it close with this segment, maybe they get an overrun


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Heyman shutting down the haters that Roman is not a draw. Spot on Wiseman.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

DONG

"Never say never"


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

God I fucking love Paul!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe explain why your match sucked instead, Ho.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wouldn't be the first time Heyman's lied.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Becky did it better.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Heyman shutting down the haters that Roman is not a draw. Spot on Wiseman.


I'm impressed he remembered all this shit. What the fuck.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Roman confused asf at the Roman chants LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

After Roman's entrance and Paul's promo no time is left.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The fans love the big dowg.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

We gonna have a over run


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Roman is such an asshole

I love it


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

La Parka said:


> The fans love the big dowg.


Most love the big dong.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Becky did it better.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Is that it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big waste of time. Cody with the promo of the night. No surprise there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Haahahahahahaha fuck this.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Saving the good shit for the A show LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow are you fucking kidding? thats it? a 3 minute promo saying to tune into Smackdown? This is the Raw after mania ffs, you do that shit here not on fucking smackdown.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Becky did it better.


Tetsuya Naito did it light years better too in 2020.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a champion


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Is that it?


Good. They need to have something big for Smackdown.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

And we are done.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

That’s all? Mid Raw tbh. Even the post Mania crowd fell below expectations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Acknowledge him!!! God Mode. Good shit right there. Roman insanely over and fans are into it.


----------



## jds49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a lame end


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, that was anti-climatic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol that's it I guess


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Main event an advert for another show FFS.

Raw after Mania hasn't been good for about 8 years.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The biggest RAW apparently and you deliver that

colossal failure of a show back to normal WWE I guess


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

he's injured, they just haven't got confirmation on how bad it is yet. He gives the belts up on friday.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

LOL the main event to the Raw after WM is roman telling us to watch SD. Cool.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CUE CODY PLZ


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Welp, that is NOT how you end the RAW after WM.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Dumb way to end


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s it? Lol what a joke


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big load of crap. Unreal that some people enjoy this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Y'all hear something about the "majority" hating Roman? 😂*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Leave it to Reigns to have the weakest post-title victory promo ever.

What a failure lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, nice cliffhanger for SD this Friday.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep. First RAW in a long time.. now my last RAW lol

Very underwhelming. I hope Cody spices it up, but I'll just stick to seeing it in social media.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Well, that was anti-climatic


Like most of Roman's matches.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> CUE CODY PLZ


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

WWE has trained us. Weekly TV doesn't matter, just watch the YouTube highlights and the "premium live events."


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

"Be sure to drink your ovaltine??"


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Perfect way to end Raw. Tease something for Smackdown get the fans to tune it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Honestly this raw may as well have just not happened. It was virtually all pointless.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

PeepNation08 said:


> That’s all? Mid Raw tbh. Even the post Mania crowd fell below expectations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly they didn't deserve a better crowd tonight.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lame ass being lame what's new?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I am a Roman fan and that was fucking dumb lol.

He had all that momentum and just fucking told people to watch smackdown because he has some stuff to say.

Nah man, I am out.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

What a weird way to end the show. My guess is they're not sure if Roman will be out long enough to vacate the belts or not.

If he's hurt that is.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That was it? Man I really should had gone to sleep. Weakest RAW I have watched in quite a while and a post mania one at that.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Tetsuya Naito did it light years better too in 2020.


And with better looking belts.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Good episode of Raw. Roman, Cody, Seth, KO, Edge stable, all the best part of the show


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

On Smackdown, Roman's gonna announce that his new NFT is for auction.

Roman Fans: "Hoooly fuckkk.. What a god. He's gonna tell us what the NFT is gonna look like on Monday. I'm on the edge... of my seatttt.."


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Leave it to Reigns to have the weakest post-title victory promo ever.
> 
> What a failure lol.


I'm baffled that this crap is STILL getting praised somehow 600 days later.

Why am I not surprised that Raw has a below-average episode, which heavily featured the current Universal Champion, turned out to be mediocre compared to the rest of the other good episodes from late October 2021 onwards?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Y'all hear something about the "majority" hating Roman? 😂*
> View attachment 119896
> 
> View attachment 119897
> ...


Everyone hates Roman after last nights main event!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Only thing worth much of anything on this show was Edge/Priest/AJ. Cody promo was fine. Heyman did what he could, but Reigns closes out Raw on a whimper with nothing to be excited about. 

Hopefully he just stays contained to Smackdown going forward.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

He's probably relinquishing the belts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511176430180347905


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Stopped watching after mvp betrayal, reading this thread is better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Brandi interrupting would have been better that that. 😂 @Adapting


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The salt is flowing big time in this thread. Guess we need Heyman to repeat himself in here.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rock was backstage was just getting ready to burst through the curtain


and Vince turned to him and said don't bother this crowd tonight wouldn't pop for the second coming of The Von Erich’s

PAL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Leave it to Reigns to have the weakest post-title victory promo ever.
> 
> What a failure lol.


*75,500 people just chanted his name. Hang another L on your wall Santa.







*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Yeah Brandi interrupting would have been better that that. 😂 @Adapting


Fucking Hornswoggle interrupting would have been better...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Soul Rex said:


> I am a Roman fan and that was fucking dumb lol.
> 
> He had all that momentum and just fucking told people to watch smackdown because he has some stuff to say.
> 
> Nah man, I am out.


I’m guessing they don’t know how hurt he is and by Friday they’ll know more.

just my gusss.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I doubt Roman relinquishes the belts, just keep him out of the ring.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I highly doubt Re


The Legit Lioness said:


> *75,500 people just chanted his name. Hang another L on your wall Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There wasn't 75,000 people on Raw lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511172661119963137

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That raw was utter diarrhea.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

He's vacating the title, guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511172661119963137
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha all they need are the masks, surprised that came from Brody King and not a fan account lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511178832023371778

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Fucking Hornswoggle interrupting would have been better...


Freaking Wee Man coming to give the current Universal Champion a Scoop Slam, and win BOTH of his belts would've been way better


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I doubt Roman vacates the titles. He could be out for a whole year and they keep them on him.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511178832023371778
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why couldn't this be on TV???


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns just stated "we would hang our hat on what happened at Mania, but we don't stay content"... if he vacates the title after saying that, then that's just hilarious.

Also would be hilarious if he vacated the title because then all this "build up" was for nothing. Even though I don't want Reigns as champ anymore, don't think him vacating the belts is any better. Pretty much anyone would be a paper champion until his return. He may as well just keep them if he's going to be out long term.


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Roman vacating would be even worse the entire roaster booked like crap only way to get the belt off him is injury he would then return and win it back instantly and go on another 2 years title run zzz 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cody vs. KO is the Dark match:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511179581423861763*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

On another crazy note; these discussion threads used to be like 120 pages long. Wtf happened lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ROMAN VS ROCK CONFIRMED ON FRIDAY


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

What a pointless main event segment. Could have done that in the middle of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511176439835639810


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Its possible Roman has a PROPER MEDICAL CHECKUP before friday scheduled if they don't know already so there stalling


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, for the record, this was never brought up on here; but I just LOVE how Natalya plus Shayna Baszler were originally advertised to compete in a tag match only for neither woman to come out or appear on TV at all for the whole night 😂

Edit:

By the way, does anyone remember R-Truth saying that he had an "idea" involving Akira Tozawa, Reginald, Dana Brooke, and Tamina for Wrestlemania 38 too?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Its possible Roman has a PROPER MEDICAL CHECKUP before friday scheduled if they don't know already so there stalling


That's fair... but then he really didn't need to be on this show. At the end especially. If I was a Roman fan, even I'd feel ripped off that my guy was advertised all night for a quick segment that amounted to nothing. They could've at least stuck to the original order and gotten that nothing segment out of the way first, or in the middle of the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511176439835639810


Lol Brody acting like House of Black is some amazing faction and Edge's is some terrible imitation, wtf have House Of Black done thats been worth a shit? Edge's promos alone have been better than anything they've done.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I doubt Roman relinquishes the belts, just keep him out of the ring.


let him keep the blue belt but if he out a while the WWE title is needed can't havea show with no main champion esp when the midcard champs are treated like jokes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> By the way, does anyone remember R-Truth saying that he had an "idea" involving Akira Tozawa, Reginald, Dana Brooke, and Tamina for Wrestlemania 38 too?


Absolutely not


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Brody acting like House of Black is some amazing faction, wtf have they done thats been worth a shit? Edge's promos alone have been better than anything they've done.


Black sprayed black mist in Julia Harts ear, which caused her to lose sight in one eye and has now been seen sulking at ringside.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, for the record, this was never brought up on here; but I just LOVE how Natalya plus Shayna Baszler were originally advertised to compete in a tag match only for neither woman to come out or appear on TV at all for the whole night 😂


And nobody even noticed, that tells you everything you need to know about how the fans feel about them.

Anyways RAW freaking sucked, hopefully SD after Mania is better (doubt it)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Cody was the star of the show tonight.

Other than that though, it was a fairly uneventful night, which is shocking for the Night after WrestleMania, which is usually a three ring circus. 

All Roman's promo did was basically tell me to tune into Smackdown, but accomplished very little other than that. Everything else was kind of there. Nothing bad or good...just...there. 

This was my first Raw in two years and I wasn't in agony, so I'll give them that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyway, Cody Rhodes's opening promo was easily the best highlight of the night.

The segment involving Edge, Damian Priest, and AJ Styles came a respectable 2nd place for me


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Not too happy with how the crowd reacted for Priest. He handled himself well and didn't get rattled.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Good episode of Raw. Roman, Cody, Seth, KO, Edge stable, all the best part of the show


Glad you like hot garbage


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not too happy with how the crowd reacted for Priest. He handled himself well and didn't get rattled.


crowd just a bunch of smarks you won't have to worry about them until next year.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Brody acting like House of Black is some amazing faction and Edge's is some terrible imitation, wtf have House Of Black done thats been worth a shit? Edge's promos alone have been better than anything they've done.


They literally just formed as a complete unit like 3 weeks ago...if you're going by that logic what has Edge's group done? Of course nothing major as of yet they just formed. They probably won't do anything major for the next 2 months because they're certainly not running the main event scene.

And they have been feuding with Death Triangle. Pretty sure Brody was referring to the aesthetic of the group. Dark lights, evil vibe, all black clothing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

House of Black? More like Kevin Sullivan's Army of Darkness.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

House of Black had like 2-3 really good bangers too, and Malakai Black is subtly changing the characters of a few talents by spraying black mist into their eyes


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cody vs. KO is the Dark match:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511179581423861763*


Nonsense, it's clearly John Cena tagging with KO in that picture.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511172661119963137
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brody king is trash. Also Edge had a dark gimmick before Brodie and Black ever wrestled called the brood and ministry of darkness


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511180864008433664


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Reigns has to vacate the belts due to injury they need to do an interim world champion angle, have two guys act as the world champions until Reigns returns, do a tournament to determine who it will be, then they have a triple threat match with Reigns upon his return for the titles. That would be the best way to do it so Reigns' title reign isn't ruined and it doesn't end without someone getting the rub of beating him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm baffled that this crap is STILL getting praised somehow 600 days later.
> 
> Why am I not surprised that Raw has a below-average episode, which heavily featured the current Universal Champion, turned out to be mediocre compared to the rest of the other good episodes from late October 2021 onwards?


Heavily featured? His promo was like the last 5 minutes of the show.

I agree that it was shit, but you don't need to make disingenuous statements to get the point across.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Heavily featured? His promo was like the last 5 minutes of the show.
> 
> I agree that it was shit, but you don't need to make disingenous statements to get the point across.


Eh, I guess that I meant to say 'advertised' then. Sometimes I use the wrong term 

My point still stands.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Eh, I guess that I meant to say 'advertised' then. Sometimes I use the wrong term
> 
> My point still stands.


I thought that's what you meant


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> If Reigns has to vacate the belts due to injury they need to do an interim world champion angle, have two guys act as the world champions until Reigns returns, do a tournament to determine who it will be, then they have a triple threat match with Reigns upon his return for the titles. That would be the best way to do it so Reigns' title reign isn't ruined and it doesn't end without someone getting the rub of beating him.


How about two guys as in Jimmy and Jey Uso.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cody sticking around after the show and talking to everyone was awesome. Even got a selfie with him. Class act.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> How about two guys as in Jimmy and Jey Uso.


That would be a pretty cool idea. That way Reigns knows they'll give it back to him when he gets back... IF they are able to retain them in the time that he might be gone.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> If Reigns has to vacate the belts due to injury they need to do an interim world champion angle, have two guys act as the world champions until Reigns returns, do a tournament to determine who it will be, then they have a triple threat match with Reigns upon his return for the titles. That would be the best way to do it so Reigns' title reign isn't ruined and it doesn't end without someone getting the rub of beating him.


Jimmy and Jey hold down those belts with Heyman in their corner. Talk about looking fucking strong as a group, strongest since Evolution. And it’s not crazy when you think about those two have main evented a large number of smackdowns.

They live up to their family name and hold it for their tribal chief. And at the end they come out as two of the most legit singles guys on the roster and one of the best tag teams ever. It makes the Rock angle bigger too if Jimmy and Jey are so good they can hold down the world titles, yet they aren’t on romans level.

The fact Roman literally handed them the belts in his entrance to pose with could be symbolic … that and he started off the promo making sure hey man acknowledged them first


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Watched entire raw after a long while. 

Best part: Cody promo. 

Edges new stable is definitely very similar to House of Black. Was expecting something like a new Brood. 

Roman promo was a typical Roman promo, it needed an interference to build interest around the title picture though.


----------



## Semedi (Mar 13, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 119866
> 
> 
> CAN’T BELIEVE THEY MADE ELIAS A RAGGEDY DOUCHEBAG
> ...


It's like the WWE deep faked Elias's head onto a different body. _Weird _vibes.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great RAW after WM. Cody speach was WWEishly great, drama, family, legacy, story for the next couple month. Ezikelias looks interesting. Damn that black eye on Bianca, that accidental kick from Becky really hurt. RKBro are just so over, hope they never break up. Edges new stable seems interesting, see where they go from here. Sad to see Liv and Rhea split up next week as I really like this team.

Overall I was WM-like sports entertained!! Watched the whole thing with barely a skip in like a year (actually didnt watch RAW the last couple month). Will watch it the coming weeks definitelly.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed Cody's promo on RAW. Very genuine and doesn't feel scripted. Wished we could get more of these promos. He made it clear from his promo though and that he's after the World Champion. Seeing Seth Rollins come out and just shook his hand was a cool moment. Liv Morgan's ring attire was hot. Wonder if her partnership with Rhey Ripley is ending since there is word Edge's new stable is going to grow. Speaking of that stable, nice promo from Edge to go over why Damin Priest is with him now. Priest had a nice promo and dealt well with the crowd's chants toward him. I legit laughed at the Kevin Owens promo part when Ezekiel-Elias made his debut. No clue where this is leading but it got me wondering. And omg, Veer has finally arrived to RAW. He took out the Misterios because of course!

Holy crap at Bianca's black eye. So that means Becky hit her hard while Seth Rollins also hit Cody's face hard in their match. Like husband and wife I guess. Solid promo from Bianca as the fans are behind her. Bron Breakker wins the NXT Title from Ziggler.  Cool. Sucks to see MVP and Lashley break up but Lashley is ready to go solo again. Omos needs MVP more than ever now. Nice 6 man tag match between Theory and Usos vs RKBro and Balor. Of course, with Theory pinning Finn, its going to result in a Title match. Texas Tornado match was cool too. Roman Reigns promo did nothing for me. How come they are setting things up for Smackdown? The show is on Fox. I'm confused with this. So overall, a lot to enjoy from RAW. Not much lame stuff.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> On another crazy note; these discussion threads used to be like 120 pages long. Wtf happened lol


Trash product for years happened.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cody opened up strong with the realism i was subtly hoping for instead of the basic "Happy to be back" lingo so I'm pleased with that.

Really looking forward to where Edge and AJ direct their feud next especially with Edge garnering more allies, I love this Grand Judge Character layer to the Rated R Superstar persona you can still evidently see both mannerisms of the old and new Edge intertwine perfectly.

Roman closing the show like a boss


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Watched RAW and while it wasn't shit it definitely wasn't great.

Positives:

- Cody Rhodes promo

-Edge/Damian Priest promo

- Veer Mahaan debut

- Roman Reigns promo

- Bron Breakker vs Dolph Ziggler


Negatives

- Mysterio vs Miz

- 6 Man Tag

- Liv for Brutality vs Glow Bosses

- Carmella/Zelina segment

- Fucking ruined Elias.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

First RAW I've watched in a long time, as I thought maybe WWE had decided to make some changes. Given how entertaining Wrestlemania was (shame about all the video packages), I thought MAYBE they were tweaking the formula, and RAW would continue the trend.

Well, RAW started off promising. Straight in with the Cody promo, a decent tag match, KO being interrupted by a returning Elias - sorry, a DEBUTING Ezekiel - and then Veer finally coming, to beat down the Mysterios, setting him up as a heel.

But after that, RAW just started to sink back into it's stale, stodgy self again. Rematches, random tag team break ups, recaps, rematches, replays, adverts, and an absolutely crap Roman promo to end the show with NOTHING happening.

I guess the good times have ended now that Mania is done. I'll give them a chance with SmackDown and maybe even next week's TV. But to me, it felt like WWE saying "OK, you had your fun. Now, back to our regularly scheduled dreck."


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511175053689475077
Yeah, that's what happened to me. But I caught Roman's promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511181578134765568


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The one gif to sum up the show, which I tapped out after the 1st hour & a half.....


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The best parts of RAW was the newer things. Like Cody's speech, Elias returning as Ezekiel and MVP turning on Lashley.

The camera guy with that close up on Carmella.

Bianca had a solid promo. I will give her that but it was to be expected after she won last night. Her eye looks rough. lol

Omos clearly has needed MVP and MVP will help him but it may be too late. They should have done this turn on Lashley BEFORE WrestleMania but I guess that they didn't know until the last minute what Lashley's status would be.

They have made Cody's goal in to a thing on TV now. So I would think that eventually he is winning the WWE Championship. He wouldn't give that speech on RAW without Vince and Bruce approving and it's the sort of thing that would disappoint people if it doesn't actually happen after being mentioned.

Veer finally came but I really don't know how much longevity this will have. He is basically the same as he was before but more of a threat.

I am ready for Rhea Ripley to get a singles run. Enough with this "CAN SHE COEXIST WITH HER TAG TEAM PARTNER!?!?".

Still liking Damian Priest being with Edge but WWE doing what they usually do by having people talk way more than they should with scripted promos. Priest didn't need to give some big speech. Allow there to be more of a mystique to this rather than exposing everything.

Bronson winning the NXT Championship on RAW was great to see and I get why they did it on RAW. I just am done seeing him vs. Ziggler. It felt flat on RAW. I imagine that if Imperium is staying in NXT then we will be getting Bronson vs. Gunther sooner rather than later.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

37 minutes of wrestling on a three hour show. Pathetic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__





Watch this story by Bayley on Instagram before it disappears.







www.instagram.com


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Thank you Paul Heyman for listing all the facts and statistics about how WWE has become more financially successful since Roman Reigns became a main event player. Now I can just copy and paste the video anytime someone here says Roman is a failure.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

septurum said:


> 37 minutes of wrestling on a three hour show. Pathetic.


So, were there more ads than wrestling?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Underwhelming RAW.

Build Veer up in vignettes for ages only to have him do the most generic heel beatdown possible to zero heat. Yawn.

Also did anyone really want to see the Lashley/Omos story continue? Their match at WrestleMania is as good as a match is ever going to get. What is the point of this? Unless they're trying to give Lashley a super babyface 'overcoming the odds' storyline to build him up before having Reigns steamroll him repeatedly.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unless they're trying to give Lashley a super babyface 'overcoming the odds' storyline to build him up before having Reigns steamroll him repeatedly.


Yeah, this seems likely.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

-XERO- said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna nap with Bayley


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

septurum said:


> 37 minutes of wrestling on a three hour show. Pathetic.


Because after 8h of wrestling (counting NXT even 11h) in two days, all people were looking forward to was more wrestling...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, Raw definitely could've used more wrestling last night


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Because after 8h of wrestling (counting NXT even 11h) in two days, all people were looking forward to was more wrestling...


Imagine that, wrestling fans tuning into a wrestling show run by a wrestling company called World Wrestling Entertainment expecting wrestling. The mad delusional bastards.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Time to start the new Bullet Club


WHY'S THE PELLET SQUAD SUDDENLY HERE IN THE IMPACT ZONE THUNDERDOME?!? :0


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m genuinely curious, but is there anyone on here who’s seeing Cody Rhodes for the 1st time (before this past Saturday) since 2016?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Imagine that, wrestling fans tuning into a wrestling show run by a wrestling company called World Wrestling Entertainment expecting wrestling. The mad delusional bastards.


Seemed like probably everyone in attendence had a different feeling. But hey, what do I know.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

I only watched this video.






EDIT: Just saw the Roman Reigns video, looks like SmackDown is a must-see!


----------



## LTonD56 (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anyone else think it would have made sense to have a much larger KO segment to capitalize on casuals who watched WM for SCSA? By no means am I saying it would work, but what's the downside of trying? Instead of Seth showing respect to Cody, maybe he comes up with excuses for being caught off guard. 

KO follows by admitting that he underestimated Austin & the state of Texas, meanwhile throwing subtle shade at Rollins cop out. Somehow this leads to an Owens and Rollins conflict later in the night where KO gets the upper hand in an aggressive fashion. Not sure how you write the rest, but the general theme is that KO abandons's the stunner and returns to an edgy version of the prizefighter gimmick. KO adopts some of the attitude an unpredictably of SCSA but does it in a way that's authentic to him.

If written correctly, maybe some of the casuals get behind Owens and stay tuned in for a while longer after the nostalgic main event on Saturday night.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why was Edge talking like Bayley in his promo? Are ya'll sure its gonna be Rhea to join him? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------

